# List Of Cars Owned



## Griff

Citroen Saxo Forte in silver

Ditto above in green

Volvo 740 GLE Estate

Volvo 340DL 1.4

Skoda Estelle 120L

Skoda Estelle 105S

Hillman Avenger estate

Landrover lightweight

.................big gap with just a push bike................

Opel Manta Rally

Morris Oxford series 3


----------



## jasonm

Company cars:

Volkswagen Bora tdi

Honda Accord 2.2tdi

Volkswagen Passat 1.9tdi

Toyota Avensis tdi

Volkswagen Bora tdi

Ford Mondeo tdi

Honda Civic 1.4

Vauxhall Astra

'My' cars:

Renault '5' 1.7

Peugeot 309 1.6 gti

Ford Fiesta 1.3 supersport (Mk1)

Porsche 924









Gilbern Invader MK11 ( bet you have to look that one up







)

VW Beetle 1303s

VW Beetle 1200


----------



## MarkF

No room to list them all and that's this year's

I have no interest in cars, so little, I find it hard to get around to selling them when they have already been replaced.


----------



## jasonm

Mark, remember your 'bad day' posting a while back? What was the outcome of your 'Chav attack' and speeding thing?


----------



## MarkF

jasonm said:


> Mark, remember your 'bad day' posting a while back? What was the outcome of your 'Chav attack' and speeding thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 The chav threatened all sorts but did not have a leg to stand on legally and he knew it.

Eventually after much arguing I gave him £100 to go away, I did not want to but after all I DID crash into him.

I note that most of your own cars were interesting and all your company ones are dreary. Did you get more pleasure out of your own?

The Lancs police have demanded photo's of the car to see if it matches up with their images from the camera. Unfortunately I had to reply that I did not in fact own a camera and what was the next step? All my replies are sent from Lodz


----------



## jasonm

> Did you get more pleasure out of your own?


 Yes and no

Yes they were fun but I had to pay for those and the upkeep

The company cars are/were tools that do what they do very well but are as you say a bit dull..

Out of the list of my cars I would say the Gilbern and the Beetles we the most fun, although the Fiesta had its moments

The Gilbern had a 3lt Ford V6 Essex engine, tubeular chassis fiberglass body....I was 19 at the time

Great laugh

Heres a link to the owners club.. http://web.ukonline.co.uk/members/paul.clark3/world.htm

Mine ended up in Canada, its the 'Mustard' coloured one


----------



## DAVID

Astra Estate

Saab 900

Granada 2.9 Cosworth

Escorts, Sierra's Accordszzzzzzzzz I forget

MG Maestro Turbo---2 tickets in a week then led to:

Range Rover - for pulling the boat

MG Metro

Lancia Thema Turbo

Ford RS 2000 Mk 2 with Zakspeed X PACK body, twin Weber 45's

Lancia Beta Coupe 1300

Gilbern Invader Mk11 Estate

Reliant Scimitar SE5 (x4)

Fiat 127 Sport 1.3 (x3)

Fiat 127 Sport 1.0 (x2)

Fiesta 1.0

D.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Citroen Xsara Picasso 2.0

Peugeot 206 1.6

Ford Puma 1.9

Vauxhall Corsa

Peugeot 205

Citroen BX 1.9

Citroen BX 1.6

Renault 5 Turbo

Vauxhall Nova

Austin Metro

Citroen GSA Pallas

Hillman Imp

Mini Van


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Relient Regal 700 van (aka `Plastic Pig`)

Lada 1200 saloon, bright yellow known as `Dorathy`

Lada Niva 1600

Hyundai Stella

Lada 1600

Lada Riva 1300 estate

Volvo 244 DL saloon

Volvo 244 DL Saloon ( another one same colour same year )

Metro City 1.0L

Rover 214

Metro CityX 1.0L

Daewoo Matiz 0.8L

I`ll list the motorcycles later,so many its hard to remember


----------



## jasonm

> Gilbern Invader Mk11 Estate


 David NO WAY

Great cars


----------



## MIKE

Mini

MG Midget x2

Cortina 2000 GT (to replace written off Midget only to be stolen the following weekend after the smash )

MG MGB GT

MG MGB Roadster

Fiat 127 (to replace written off MGB )

MG Metro Turbo X2

Volvo 440 x2

Volvo S40


----------



## rhaythorne

2003 Renault Clio 172 Cup - still owned

1998 Renault Megane 2.0 16V Coupe (AC) - Clio Williams engine still owned

1996 Renault Clio 16V - fabulous, stolen and crashed

1987 Renault 5 GTX - dreadful car, px'ed for the one above

1982 Renault 18 Automatic - nice car, sold for peanuts

1978 Renault 16TL - great car, sold for a profit

Still toying with the idea of a Triumph GT6 but I keep bottling it


----------



## pauluspaolo

So far my car ownership has been thus:

Current car

13. Audi quattro coupe 1990 2.2 5 cylinder - goes well (nothing like as well as the Lancia though - but then half of it isn't rust!), excellent build quality and it makes a gorgeous mellow burbly noise which rises too a howl when you put your foot down, because of the 4 wheel drive it has wonderful traction/handling too - I'm in love again

Previous motors/sheds

12. Audi 80 - not a lot to say, it got me through winter, great build quality but somewhat dull.

11. Lancia Delta HF Turbo - fast, fast, fast with wonderful handling/roadholding. I absolutely loved the thing but it was too fragile, expensive and rusty so it had to go

10. Peugeot 106 Yaaawwwwn (a special edition) - I swapped the Bronco for it. Sold it for a lot more than I paid for the Bronco & bought the Lancia.

9. Ford Bronco 2.9 V6 - scary above 65mph and left-hand drive too. Made a noise nearly as nice as that of the Audi. What can I say? It was cheap!

8. Saab 900 2 door coupe (it said on the sales ticket) - nice car, but very heavy & thirsty - solid as a solid thing.

7. Midas Bronze mini based kit car - wonderful ugly little beast of a thing. I loved it & should've kept it, it went away to Holland in the back of a tulip lorry.

6. Suzuki sc100 whizz kid (have a look on the web) - mini Porsche 911 ....... er not ...... fun but rusty.

5. Toyota Celica 2000GT - 1980 rear wheel drive hatchback - nothing like as good as the others & it kept breaking down.

4. Toyota Celica 1600st coupe - same car as the one below but repaired & back on the road - became bored with it after the GT so bought another

3. Toyota Celica 2000GT - 1980 rear wheel drive hatchback. A great car quite fast & good to drive, but sold it when I got my 1600st back on the road - see below.

2. Toyota Celica 1600st coupe - 1981 rear wheel drive & a lovely car. Every bit as good as the Marina wasn't but I crashed it. Stored it & bought the car above.

1. Morris Marina 1800 - an awful device. 200 quids worth of fibreglass, rust and dodgy "handling" & it was bright blue with brown interior

Bet the Opel Manta rally was fun Griff and Gilberns were wonderful things - Wales' only car manufacturer and pretty good cars they were too (if the classic car mags are to be believed) - I like Scimitars too & may try and find a decent one of those after the Audi.

Phew that's taken quite a long time but it's been nice remembering what I've owned. Out of all of them the Celicas and the Audi have been/are great all rounders, the Lancia was far and away the fastest but the Midas is the one I miss the most.

Ta for reading


----------



## pg tips

Interesting site jase, as they only made 1000 or so how the hell did you end up with one at 19?


----------



## jasonm

There was a guy in Peterborough that had one and I used to go past it every day on the bus, one day it had a for sale sign up

I was lucky at the time that I was living at home and my Dad was also interested in classic cars and helped out a bit....The running gear was mostly Ford and home maintenence was easy, I learned a lot with that car...Also at the time (late 80's) scrapyards were full of old Cortinas/Granadas Escorts etc ....Not any more, prices for bits for these are through the roof


----------



## Griff

pauluspaolo said:


> Bet the Opel Manta rally was fun Griff ......................


It nearly killed me.................hence a long gap after that


----------



## pauluspaolo

> It nearly killed me.................hence a long gap after that


 Doesn't sound like much fun then ........ sorry

I've only had one accident (touch wood) that was serious enough to call the police over, though because no one was hurt they didn't show up to the accident scene. Because I was only insured 3rd party fire & theft, and because the other insurance company were arguing the toss, my claim took 18 months to sort out - it was nice when the big cheque landed on my doormat though


----------



## pg tips

It could have been hit by lightening Paul. I kid you not I've seen a car that was, in a full car park and it was the only one touched, all the electrics were fried and the tyres burst and melted!

My car woes are not my proudest legacy

Some I can remember that lasted more than a week or so.

Now - Hyundai Lantra 1.8 estate (cheap ish family car as 3 kids need the space etc, not a bad car but no charisma)

Sierra Spahire, the 710 ditched it in the snow

Mazdz 323 MkI (I think 87 MY) went on forever that thing rust killed it off

Mini 1100

Toyota something so bland I forgotten which one

Skoda Favroite When I left the ex I left her the car!!!! She cooked it Cyl head gasket not their strong point.

Nissan cherry

Triumph / Honda thing with the tiny boot What was it called? 1st Rover Honda hibreb.

Morris ital estate 1.7 (same engine as Sherpa vans that the RAF had so spares not a problem)

Mini Clubman estate 1100 upgraded to 1275 engine and brakes great fun was living in London at the time.

Capri 2.0 MkII (the professionals was popular at the time)

Capri 1.6 MkII I ditched it in black ice, wrapped it round a lamp post in mid June and finall sold it with fiberglass holding the inner sils together and 2 fiber glass front wings!

Capri 1.3 Mk1

Cortina 2.0 GT MKIII

There have been others I bought a peugeot 104 for £20 drove it to Cardiff and then sold it next day for £50!

Renault 9 was in there for a few days, Volvo 340 (don't remind me) Dolomite Austin A40 Singer Chamois oh it goes on for ever!!!

I'm thinking of trading the Hyundai now but can't decide for what, I suppose the 710 will have the final say as she drives it more than me, would like a Celica


----------



## pg tips

Just remembered an Opel Kadett nad a vauxhall cav in there and the Triumph was an Acclaim.


----------



## PhilM

My cars and the reg. numbers.

Vauxhall Astra MK1 AEW49Y purchased for £250 run for a 18 months and sold for £500

Vauxhall Astra MK2 F600 PTF

Vauxhall Cavalier MK2 D445 WJL

Renault Clio RS M882 YPW

Vauxhall Vectra R712 FWV

Alfa Romeo 156 Y265 OJH

Volvo V40 W627 XMJ

VWGolf MK4 RA02 JJJ


----------



## jasonm

> Vauxhall Vectra R712 FWV


 I remember that one Not a good example..

Your Clio was fun though


----------



## PhilM

Given to me with 5 gears forward 1 reverse. Returned with a total of 4 gears.


----------



## jasonm

I broke a bit on my first Bora that VW UK had never had to order before from Germany..They had to invent a part code for it


----------



## hakim

Range Rover 2.5DSE - great car, crap power and even crappier air-suspension

Subaru Legacy

Subaru Impreza

Toyota Surf

Mitsubishi Galant

Alfa Romeo 75

Mazda 626

Ford Cortina


----------



## traveller

Morris 1000 Traveller, Morris 1000 saloon, Peugeot 505 GRD Family Estate, Peugeot 505 GRD Estate, VW Passat Estate, Peugeot 305 Estate, Peugeot 504 GR Family Estate, Peugeot 204 Estate, Renault 5, Fiat 131, Fiat 126, VW (real) Beetle, Austin A110 Westminster, Austin A55 Cambridge, Rover 14, Bond Minicar & bicycle.


----------



## DynamiteD

Currently 2004 Renault Laguna Estate 1.9 diesel - due to arrival of

2000 Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 - Rubbish. One problem after another.

1999 Fiat Coupe 2.0 in bright Italian red - Gorgeous, until it was stolen

1997 Citroen Saxo VTS 1.6 - Boy racer period

1991 Citroen AXGT 1.4 - pocket rocket

1986 Vauxhall Astra - with wide wheels and 2 tone paint job. It WAS the 80's!


----------



## Ron Jr

2004 Chrysler Sebring LXi Conv. Rented one while on vacation and had to have it .

1999 Chrysler Cirrus - Loved this car handled well had a good size passsenger compartment never a problem maintenance wise. Traded it in for the Sebring.

1991 Geo Storm - GM's version of the Isuzu Impulse, bought just as we got married I wanted a sports car again but a Miata was deemed impractical. Not a bad car for the money. Gave to Charity

1985 Mercury Sable - Bought while the SAAB was getting a new Transmission. Gave it to my Aunt when Her car died She drove it into the ground.

1982 SAAB 900S - Car cost more to maintain than to buy couldn't wait to get rid of it. Scrap yard where it belonged. POS.

1976 Porsche 911 T - Stolen from my driveway after only two weeks

1979 MG Midget - My Air Force car I loved and hated this thing. Body rusted away but mechanicals were still good So I stored it in my parents garage till I could find a good body/bad engine and do a swap. My parents sold it for parts while on my Honeymoon a few weeks later I was offered one that was great body wise.

1972 Plymouth Duster - Bought from my folks and technically my first car totaled by a drunk driver.

1966 Ford Mustang - Bought before the Duster but had it in pieces for a couple of years totaled by my brother while I was in PFS.


----------



## pg tips

Forgot Rover SD1

How could I forget that? Biggest pile of crap ever built.


----------



## dapper

Mercedes 230E + 2CV(restored, black & beautiful)

Passat hatch

2CV

Marina estate

2CV

MG Midget

MG Midget

Fiat 600D convertible

Consul Mk1

Standard Flying 14

E93A Pop


----------



## fusee

Morris Minor 2 dr saloon + MK1 Mini (undergoing restoration)+ VW Golf TDi

VW Golf GTi

Vauxhall Vectra V6 SRi

Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 CDX

VW Golf GTi (Got written off on M1 only 9 months old!)

Rover P6 V8s

Rover P6 Automatic

Opel Manta GTE

Lancia Delta HF Turbo fell to bits but good fun!

Vauxhall Chevette 2300 HS My favourite car!

Vauxhall Magnum 2300 2 door (fitted 5 speed ZF gearbox)

Mini 1275 GT (fitted 1380)

MGB GT

Vauxhall Chevette 1256 Hatchback (first car)(fitted Bilsteins gas flowed head,Dellorto carb,Janspeed exhaust,HS body kit blew it up so fitted a Ford 1600 cross-flow and Weber down draught carb.)(used to race people at lights and usually won)


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> Forgot Rover SD1
> 
> How could I forget that? Biggest pile of crap ever built.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Hillman Avenger in that bracket


----------



## pg tips

Been browsing the bay tonight and came across an austin princess that's a £950 with 3 days to go!!!

Has the world gone mad????????

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...4551174010&rd=1


----------



## angeleye

just wondering if anyone has the same obbsession as me with cars aswell as watches, im on my 20th car since i passed my test in 1996, had some good, some bad, but in a way loved them all,

ive had

a fiesta 950cc

fiesta 1.0

a triumph tr7 soft top

a rover 216

an alfa romeo 33

anouther alfa 33

renault clio 16v

rover 220 tomcat coupe

mini cooper

mini 850

escort rs2000 4x4

nissan pulsar gtir

bmw 318is coupe

bmw 328 coupe

alfa romeo 156

mondeo ghia x

bmw 535 sport

land rover pick up

mitsubishi l200 double cab pick up

audi a3 turbo,


----------



## thunderbolt

Not much really.

Mitsubishi Colt Mirage 1.5,

Mini 1000

Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 mk2

Fiesta 1.1 Popular

Rover 820 Sohc carb. (the old 2 litre engine)

Proton 1.5 SE

Two ford Orions and an Escort.

Ford Focus Zetec estate

Vauxhall Zafira

Renault Grand Scenic


----------



## Robert

I am struggling to remember but these were from 1985 to 1995 (I'm sure I've missed a few) - roughly in order but had up to 3 of them at any one time

Mini 1000

Morris Marina

Talbot Sunbeam Ti

MG Metro

Toyota Celica

Lancia Delta HF Turbo ie

MG Maestro

Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0

MG Midget 1500

Talbot Sunbeam 1600

BMW 525e

Followed by three company cars (4 years each)

Mondeo GLX

Volvo S40 1.6XS

Volvo S40 1.8 Sport Lux

And one since opting out the car scheme last year

Freelander 2 XS

While I had the boring company 4 door saloons the 710 had

MGTF and Peugeot 206cc and she now has a one week old Seat Ibiza Formula Sport


----------



## Alas

I'll only give you the last 10yrs

Me

Fiesta

Citreon ZX Volcaine

Mazda MX6

Subaru Impreza Turbo 5dr

Honda Civic Est

Subaru Impreza Turbo 5dr Prodrive

Subaru Impreza Turbo 5dr WRX

Mini One

BMW 328i Est

MG ZT-T

Wife

Honda Prelude

Honda Prelude

Mazda Xedos

Honda Prelude

Saab 9-3 Convertible

Merc A Class

BMW Z3

Volks Beetle

Lexus is200

Saab 9-3 Sport Saloon.

And I won't add up the money lost

Alasdair


----------



## andythebrave

Mazda 323 1.3

Mazda 323 1.3 (another one)

Rover 213

Ford Sierra 1.6

BMW 320i

Rover 414 Si

Rover 420 GSi Sport

Alfa Romeo 33 1.7 Cloverleaf

Rover 25 1.4 iL

And that's it

The Mazda's were super reliable

The first Rover was very ordinary

Sierra was like an out of control boat

BMW super smooth and very lairy at the back

414 a lovely car

420 just the same but very quick

Alfa engine the best ever made but everything else was rubbish

The 25 is a lovely little motor and it fits just about anywhere - just a little small for 2 grown ups and 3 child seats that's all.


----------



## andythebrave

Sorry about the superfluous apostrophe (Mazda's) - I'll take myself out to be shot....


----------



## colinryan

Since I passed my test (I was 17). I tend not to keep my cars for too long:

BMW 525e (sold it)

BMW 320i E30 (sold it)

Rover P6B 3500 V8S (sold it)

Volvo 240 DL estate (Rover 3.5 V8 conversion) (sold it to a friend who crashed it)

Mercedes-Benz 280SL (scrapped it)

Ford Capri 2.8 V6 (swapped with my mate's dad for the RR below)

Range Rover Vogue 3.9 (girlfriend borrowed and destroyed it)

Land Rover SIIA 109" soft-top (Transit 2.5DI engine & gearbox) (probably the most fun car I've had)

Triumph 2.5 PI (Mk. I) (gave it to my cousin for his birthday)

Ford Sierra XR 4x4 V6 (crashed it)

Saab 900 16V Turbo (classic shape)

Range Rover Vogue (200 TDI engine)

Alfa Romeo 156 V6 (sold it)

This is not including the car I had regular use of (though I didn't own it) when I lived in Naples for about a year (1970 Maserati Ghibli SS V8)

I've had some nice cars. Now if only I'd spent the money on watches instead maybe I'd be sporting a Fifty Fathoms .... 

Currently considering a classic Mercedes-Benz 500 or 560SL.


----------



## Alexus

Not a lot to write home about here - all good and functional.

1963 Morris Mini

1959 Volkswagen

1950's Ford Popular

100E Anglia

105E Anglia

Toyota SE

Triumph 2500

Honda 2 door

2 x Honda Stationwagons

Lada

Honda Prelude

Currently have a Hyundae Sonata and a Nissan Terrano 3lt Petrol.

Alexus


----------



## Mutley

Not alot

Volvo 340 DL

Ford Mondeo 1.8

Renault Laguna 1.9 diesel

Current car Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## thunderbolt

thunderbolt said:


> Not much really.
> 
> Mitsubishi Colt Mirage 1.5,
> 
> Mini 1000
> 
> Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 mk2
> 
> Fiesta 1.1 Popular
> 
> Rover 820 Sohc carb. (the old 2 litre engine)
> 
> Proton 1.5 SE
> 
> Two ford Orions and an Escort.
> 
> Ford Focus Zetec estate
> 
> Vauxhall Zafira
> 
> Renault Grand Scenic


Forgot about the 1983 Morris Ital with 43k on the clock, bodywork was o.k. interior was mint. Had it for 5 weeks until some twat deliberately torched it!


----------



## pg tips

I tried doing a list of work vans I've had, amazing how many I forgot about!

Alexus, something very weird about Honda, Honda, Honda, *Lada, *Honda


----------



## johnbrigade

Punto 55 (that's BHP)

Megane

309

Brava

escort 1.6

escort td

mondeo tdci

and various other cars that have been begged and borrowed, although never stolen!


----------



## mrteatime

mark 1 2ltr cavalier (yellow)

mark 4 cortina 1.3GL (red)

mark 4 cortina 1.6 ghia (silver) (black vinyl roof, black plastic spoiler, black plastic grate on rear window, fcuking class









Mark 1 fiesta XR2

Mark 2 RS escort

"F" Red XR3i.....class, bought new from Dagenham Motors.......i thang you









2.8 ghia Granada

Cavalier 4x4 turbo

Mondeo 1.8 si

Mondeo 2 ltr

Mondeo 1.9tdsi


----------



## Alexus

pg tips said:


> I tried doing a list of work vans I've had, amazing how many I forgot about!
> 
> Alexus, something very weird about Honda, Honda, Honda, *Lada, *Honda


Yes, my school aged sons were not impressed when they were 'relegated'

to a Lada.

This was during the days when interest rates on home mortgages went through

the roof in New Zealand. For a few quarterly payments, it was bite the bullet time!

The Lada however, was a great workhorse.

Alexus


----------



## tertius

Not that many really, considering what a long period it covers, and many of those rubbish ... :

Citroen Dyane

Ford Capri 1.6 Auto

Renault Fuego

Rover 820 Si (very briefly)

Alfa Romeo 145 Green Cloverleaf

Mercedes SL380

VW Golf Mk 3 GTi

Porsche 944 S2

Land Rover Discovery Tdi

VW Passat Estate

Porsche Carrera (993)

Still have the last three.


----------



## mrteatime

are you going to post yours sssammm?


----------



## Boxbrownie

Well the chronological order is correct but I am sure I have missed a few out here and there......

1965	Austin Mini 850

1967	Austin Mini Cooper S Mk2

1972	BMW 2002tii (new with twin headlamp conversion)

1972	Mini Cooper S Mk3

1973	Mini Clubman 1275GT

1974	Triumph Dolomite Sprint 16v

1978	Ford Escort Mk2 1300L (newâ€¦.started working for Ford)

1978	Citroen 2CV

1978	Citroen CX 2400 Pallas C-Matic

1973	Lotus Elan Sprint DHC Big Valve (rebuilt from ground up)

1978	Citroen GSA Pallas

1980	Alfa Romeo Guilietta 1.8TC

1979	Citroen CX Gti Auto

1983	Citroen Visa Special

1984	Citroen	Visa GT

1985	Ford Fiesta XR2

1983	BMW 323i 2dr manual

1978	Citroen 2CV

1978	Citroen Dyane

1978	Citroen BX Gti

1979	Citroen BX Gti

1985	Ford Orion Ghia Injection

1983	Ford Sierra Ghia (converted to 2.8Efi Manual cosworth suspension)

1990	Vauxhall Senator 3.0L Auto

1989	BMW 525E Se

1989	Citroen XM 2.0L

1991	Citroen XM 2.0Sei Turbo Auto

1993	Citroen Xantia 1.9TD VSX

1992	Jaguar XJ6 3.6L

1993	Jaguar XJ6 4.0L

And recently I have had nurmerous new cars such as

Ford Mondeo 2.0L Zetec

Ford Galaxy Ghia 1.9Tdi (chipped)

Ford KA Luxury

Ford Mondeo 2.0L Tdci

Ford KA Luxury (again)

Landrover Freelander TD4 Auto

Ford C-Max Tdci

Ford KA Luxury (still here)

1998 BMW 318Ti (still here)

2003 Lexus RX300SE (still here)


----------



## Boxbrownie

pg tips said:


> I tried doing a list of work vans I've had, amazing how many I forgot about!
> 
> Alexus, something very weird about Honda, Honda, Honda, *Lada, *Honda


 Yes I thought that too Paul......a brief stray from the path....and quickly back onto it when you realise you've trodden in poop!

As to work vehicles......you wouldn't beleive some of the exotic, and sometimes completely wierd and wonderful things I have tillered...most of them held together with gaffer tape and self tappers


----------



## grey

1946 MG YA

1937 MG TA

1956 Ford Consul Mk1

1946 MG TC

1955 Morris Minor Traveller

1956 Standard 8

1958 Standard 10 Pick Up

1965 Minivan (with mattress)

1958 Fairthorpe Electron Minor

1960 Turner 948 Sports

1966 Hillman Minx 1725

1968 Hillman Minx 1500

1969 Hillman Minx 1500

1970 Cortina Mk 111

1957 Triumph TR3A

1971 Cortina Mk 111

1972 Hillman Hunter 1725

1972 Hillman Hunter Estate

1973 Wolseley Six

1975 Chrysler 180

1973 Capri 3 Litre Mk1

1975 Capri 3 Litre Mk2 S

1977 Capri 3 Litre Mk2 S

1979 Granada 2.8GL

1977 MG Midget

1981 Granadal 2.8GL (Handling Pack!)

1979 MGB

1983 Granada 2.8 Si Auto

1985 Sierra XR4x4 ("make a good getaway car, sir? " It did, from outside Leeds Post House in thick snow)

1986 Scorpio 2.8GL

1985 BMW 525e (notice Box rownie and Colin Ryan had these as well - fab cars)

1987 Scorpio 2.8GL

1989 Senator 3.0

1987 Merc 190E

1990 Rover Sterling 2.7

1992 Golf GTi

1992 Ford Orion Injection

1994 Rover 218 SLD

1994 Audi 80 1.9TDi

1996 Passat Estate Tdi

1999 Passat 1.8 20V

1999 Volvo V40

2001 BMW 320d SE Touring

2001 BMW318i SE Touring

1994 MX5 1.6

2004 BMW 320d SE Touring

1999 MX5 1.6

2007 Peugeot 607 2.2 'Hexecertive'

Missed some out for sure and got a few year/spec. anomalies, but spot the decline in taste?


----------



## cookie520

In order of preference....

Alfa GTV 3.0 V6

Honda Prelude 2.2VTI

Saab 9000 2.3T

Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8Sri

BMW 520d Msport

Honda Accord 2.0VTEC

Mercedes CLK200

Audi 80 ..

Ford Cortina MkIII

Vauxhall Carlton

Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0CDX

Vauxhall Chevette GLS

Vauxhall Viva HB

Citroen ZX

Ford Sierra 2.0GL


----------



## Boxbrownie

grey said:


> 1937 MG TA
> 
> Missed some out for sure and got a few year/spec. anomalies, but spot the decline in taste?


Mmmmm well it was all downhill after the TA I reckon, always been my dream plaything...what what, tally ho!


----------



## mrteatime

Boxbrownie said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1937 MG TA
> 
> Missed some out for sure and got a few year/spec. anomalies, but spot the decline in taste?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm well it was all downhill after the TA I reckon, always been my dream plaything...what what, tally ho!
Click to expand...

 and he bought it new


----------



## grey

mrteatime said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1937 MG TA
> 
> Missed some out for sure and got a few year/spec. anomalies, but spot the decline in taste?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm well it was all downhill after the TA I reckon, always been my dream plaything...what what, tally ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he bought it new
Click to expand...

 Didn't get much time to drive it though, what with flying the Lancasters and Hallybags at night and out chasing the U-boats with Noel and the boys the rest of the time.

Next time I see you I'll show you a photo with my faithful dog in the driving seat.

By the way, you didn't get a lot of change from Â£43 on the TA. The TC was Â£55. Only sold it to get the Minivan (mit mattress - but that's another story)


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've been driving for just short of 20 years & so far I've owned the following:

1978 Morris Marina

1981 Toyota Celica (1600cc coupe) - crashed it & stored it in a lock up while the insurance claim (3rd party) was sorted - ended up taking 18 months so bought another:

1979 Toyota Celica - liftback this time with a rorty (& fast) 2 litre twin cam - very nice car indeed - sold this & got the original 1600 coupe back on the road

1980 Suzuki SC100 Whizz Kid - little 1 litre rear engined thing - nippy, economical & great fun to drive (very rusty though)!

1980 Toyota Celica - another 2 litre twin cam liftback & a bit of a dog if truth be told.

Midas Bronze - mini based 2 seater kit car, think Mini Marcos but slightly different. Great car kept it 9 years (a record for me to date) & loved it. It needed a lot of looking after but despite that I have very good memories of it & it was superb fun to drive







- ended up selling it to a mini enthusiast in Holland & it went away in the back of an empty tulip wagon!!

It all gets a bit hazy here as I had quite a few cars in a relatively short space of time!

I think it goes something like this:

Ford Bronco - 2.8 V6, LHD manual - biggest car I've ever owned but with surprisingly little interior space despite that Not much fun to drive & not very fast either despite the grunty engine - it sounded great though Went from one extreme to the other & swapped it for:

Peugeot 106 - 1 litre & utterly unmemorable except for the fact that the radio code had been lost so I couldn't have any music playing whilst driving it

1989(ish) SAAB 900 saloon - 2 litre OHC Dolomite based lump, solid comfortable car - I'd have another but it'd have to be the turbo I ended up part exchanging this for a:

"H" reg Lancia Delta HF Turbo - (2 wheel drive 1600cc twin cam) absolutely glorious car to drive when it was working properly, fast car with useable performance/acceleration in just about any gear. Unfortunately it didn't work properly very often & cost me an absolute fortune to keep on the road so I sold (for a huge loss ) & got:

Audi 80 saloon - (2 litre OHC) bit dull really but very well built & reliable. Not a bad old thing really - reminded me of the SAAB a lot. I sold via Ebay to some chap from London who got the coach up to Leeds & drove the car back home! Replaced that with:

1990 Audi Coupe quattro - (2.2 OHC 5 cylinder engine) glorious car & one that I would have loved to keep. Just couldn't afford to with petrol prices going through the roof I'd definitely have another - fantastic build quality, good performace (not too fast though), faultless roadholding & mostly reliable for the couple of years that I had it. Had just developed a hot starting problem whan I sold it to a mechanic (who reckoned he knew what was wrong with it - turned out that he didn't!) Went out & bought:

1996 Nissan Micra 1.3 GX - nothing to get very excited about but it's economical (35mpg), surprisingly quick (though it's not actually fast!) & reliable. I've not done a thing to it (apart from plugs, oil, filter etc) since I got it last year. I like it a lot better than I thought I would - though it's very rolly polly through the bends. With this in mind I've bought some SPAX lowering springs (Â£20) off eBay & some Nissan 100NX alloys (also Â£20 off eBay - with two new tyres!) & will fit them later this year. I'm told that these mods will transform the handling (will have to get the tracking checked once I've lowered it) ...... we'll see. Have rung the insurance company & there won't be anything additional to pay as long as I declare the mods (one of the benefits of being old I suppose!!)

To these you should also add a Chris Hollier Mosquito. Another mini based kit car (but that's where the similarity with the Midas ends) & a complete money pit from start to finish - this was an open topped 2 seater rear engined buggy. It came with a good few months MOT so it was legal to drive (once insured & taxed) but my god it was a dog! We ended up changing the engine, gearbox, exhaust, a lot of the wiring loom (though not as much as we'd have liked to), tyres, radiator, fan etc etc etc. When it decided to work it was fun with a capital "F" when it didn't it was a complete git! I broke down in this car more times than I care to remember - usually in rush hour traffic & usually at roundabouts The trouble with the car was that it was still registered as a mini (despite looking nothing like one & not even having the same wheels driven) so, because of the new computerised MOT system, it had to be tested as a Mini - meaning that it had to pass every test a Mini saloon would have to pass. The main hurdle was the brakes - they were drums all round but they could lock the wheels up easily (so they obviously worked) - when brakes are tested for an MOT they have to give a reading that's a minimum of 25% of the cars weight (or something like that!) - the kit car was obviously a fair bit lighter than a standard Mini & they just weren't giving a high enough reading. So the MOT tester had no choice but to fail the car on that (as well as on loads of other more minor points). We were goig to get the car weighed so that he could alter the weight on DVLA's system but he wasn't keen to do that: how would he explain the fact that this particular Mini saloon, that he'd tested on such & such a date, was so much lighter than all the other Mini saloons registered with the DVLA? The only other course of action open to us was to get the car re-registered but that would mean it having to pass an SVA test (which is like a super MOT & includes things like internal/external protrusions) & which modern kit cars (unlike this one) are designed to pass! We kind of lost heart with the car after that also my friend, who I'd bought the car with (& who's garage we stored the thing in), decided to move back to London! So we ended up selling it (with some qualms) through eBay to a young chap who hoped to get it back on the road - I've no idea what's happened to it since then. All a bit depressing really as all it was supposed to be was a bit of fun - it turned out to be anything but really . The moral of this tale is that if you're going to buy an old kit car make sure it says what it actually is on the registration document (especially if it's not on a "Q" plate - if it's on a "Q" plate then you should be ok

So there you have it


----------



## sssammm

Approx 1000 since 1973, its a hereditary disease passed

down from my father,he was always skint over cars...

a few specials:

Sunbeam tiger 4.2 (2)

Jensen interceptor

Mercedes SL's (8) Illness

Porsche 911's (35) severe illness

Silver Cloud

Silver shadow (2)

Porsche 356 (4)

Lotus powered chopped anglia

Audi Quattro turbo

Porsche 928/924/944/968 (10)

I need help..........

sam


----------



## Robert

Sam, you must be very popular at the Porsche dealer.

The Jensen has always been a desire of mine - only having one I guess you didn't like it as much as the Porsches?


----------



## sssammm

only ever bought 1 from a dealer..ripped me right off

I was 19 when i heard about this interceptor, it was in Charles Follet for a major engine upgrade, the guy who owned it ran out of money and couldnt pay, follet couldnt sell cos it was on finance, i got between the two and offered them Â£1000 each and they accepted, i was 19 with a 1 year old sparling white 7.2 litre interceptor, went like stink, kept it for a year and swapped it for an S1 bentley 1956...no power steering, ended up with forearms like popeye, big big mistake....have carried on making this kind of mistake ever since

sam


----------



## colinryan

sssammm said:


> only ever bought 1 from a dealer..ripped me right off
> 
> I was 19 when i heard about this interceptor, it was in Charles Follet for a major engine upgrade, the guy who owned it ran out of money and couldnt pay, follet couldnt sell cos it was on finance, i got between the two and offered them Â£1000 each and they accepted, i was 19 with a 1 year old sparling white 7.2 litre interceptor, went like stink, kept it for a year and swapped it for an S1 bentley 1956...no power steering, ended up with forearms like popeye, big big mistake....have carried on making this kind of mistake ever since
> 
> sam


Two years ago I was offered an FF Incerceptor (the four-wheel-drive version) which I was extremely close to buying. Having borrowed it for a month I decided that I couldn't stomach SEVEN MILES PER GALLON again (been there already with my old Range Rover) so I turned it down.

I still kick myself every time I think of that.


----------



## Xantiagib

Not many for 15 years driving... but I live in a small place and don't have the room to collect cars (which I would if I was in UK)

In the order of owning them: (last two are the current ones I actually have)

1985 CitroÃ«n CX25 GTi Turbo (black of course, my first car at 22, insurance was a nightmare, acceleration & comfort amazing)

1999 CitroÃ«n Xantia 1.8i 16v (Green Metallic, cornered like on rails and so so comfortable)

1977 CitroÃ«n GSX2 (Red, quick as hell and comfy ride, didn't have the correct paperwork so I couldn't register it and own it legally so swapped it for a ....)

1985 CitroÃ«n 2CV Charleston (Black and Burgundy, swapped for the GS 140km/h not a problem, just takes ages to get there and you have to be downhill)

1967 CitroÃ«n ID19B (as in the avatar, can you see a theme here? got it in a barn in France.. as you do, running restoration... 2cv had to go though no room for it)

2006 Renault Scenic II 2.0i16v (Beige Metallic, loads of gadgets and options and great family car now 2 kids came my way)

ok only reason I bought the renault (and not another cit) was that I worked for the renault dealer and got an excellent staff discount

but its a great car but half as comfortable ride as the Citroens....


----------



## gordy

I have owned a few...but currently own

1974 Alfa GTV Bertone

2000 Caterham 7

1989 Porsche 911(964) 2wheel drive of course

and a company Merc C class


----------



## Chappers

I've had a number of cars in since passing my test 11 years ago in order of ownership

Fiat Uno 75s

Vauxhall Nova 1.2

Peugot 1.9 GTI

Fiestra XR2

Volvo 360 GLT coupe

Vauxhall Astra 1.4ls

Volkswagon Golf GTTDi

Seat Ibiza Curpra

Seat Toledo Mk3 Tdi

Some of them I have kept for a few years...


----------



## myller

From 2004 to date:

1997 Land Rover Discovery v8

1997 Land Rover Discovery v8 for parts, leftovers sold.

1986 Rover SD1 v8

1982 Mercedes L 208 - ex ambulance turned to Camper

1988 Gaz 52 truck - workshop

deal pending: Mercedes W123 "Perpetuum Mobile"

deal pending: 1988 Jaguar XJS v12

since 1999 to date company's Toyota Corolla.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------



## DaveE

In reverse order (the years relate to the year of registration, rather than ownership; I didnt pass my test at 17 until 1988).

Mine:

2005 Skoda Octavia VRS Estate (current car bought from new);

1994 Volvo 850 T5 Estate;

1993 Volvo 940 2.0 GLE Turbo;

1988 Nissan Bluebird 2.0 GL Estate;

1986 Nissan Bluebird 2.0 SLX Hatchback;

1982 Nissan Sunny 1.3LX Hatchback;

1975 Datsun Bluebird 180B Estate.

Wife:

2005 Kia Sorento 2.5D LE (current car bought from new);

1995 Nissan Sunny 1.6 SR;

1982 Nissan Sunny 1.3LX Hatchback;

1989 Ford Fiesta 1.1L;

1977 Triumph TR7


----------



## angeleye

wow so many cars! if i show the lady wife this thread perhaps she wont think im that bad after all!


----------



## Mrcrowley

2 - Both Clio 1.4s. One white, one black.


----------



## rev

Right then....

Mk3 ford escort RST custom pack

mk4 ford escort XR3I

Mk3 ford escort 1.6L

Mk2 Toyota Carina 1.6 rear wheel drive

mk4 ford cortina crusader 2.0ltr pinto rear wheel drive

ford fusion (company car)

2x mondeo 1 auto zetec, 1 manual TDCI diesel (new'ish shape) (company car)

7x ford focus 1.6 to 1.8 petrol (old shape) (company car)

3x ford focus 1.6 to 1.8 petrol (new shape) (company car)

ford fiesta auto 1.6 petrol (company car)

Current cars

ford mondeo 1.8 saloon on p plate

ford focus 1.8 5 door sport s on 07 plate (company car)

as you might have guessed some have been company cars, due to change soon so new focus again I guess!

Andy


----------



## sssammm

Rev,

so you dont like fords then?


----------



## Steve264

Not serially, sometimes 2 or 3 at a time:

Mini Cooper 997

Mini Cooper 998

Mini Cooper 1275

Vauxhall Viva Estate

Mini Van

(must explain these were for carrying guitars and amps to gigs)

Ford Cortina mk5

Ford Escort mk 2

MGB Roadster (chrome bumpers)

Triumph Spitfire 1500

Fiat x1/9 1500

Fiat x1/9 1500 Vs

Mini custom 1394cc Jack Knight s/c gbox Piper cam rally beast

Triumph Spitfire GT6 (shitheap )

MGB Roadster (Rubber Bumpers)

MGB Roadster (chrome bumpers)

Dax Cobra 4.2L V8 (built it m'self )

Rover SD1 V8

[forgot to say i had a succession of boringass company cars around this time that don't bear a mention....]

Rover 216 Gti Twin Cam

Rover 2200 Turbo

Rover 2200 Coupe

Rover Tomcat Turbo Coupe

Porsche 911 3.0 SC

Porsche 911 3.2 Carrera Coupe

Porsche 911 3.2 Carrera Targa

Ford Granada 2.3 (humping stuff about)

Isuzu Trooper (humping stuff about)

Jeep Cherokee 4.0 LTD

Porsche 911 3.2 Carrera Targa (love them )

Long list of hire cars

Honda Jazz (710 territory)

SAAB 93 Convertible 2.0 Turbo Aero (I bought it for her, she hated it, I inherited it )

... and i've been working on the Porsche Cayman project for a while, but the Hermes Handbag project seems to be getting budget priority...


----------



## gaz64

I'll start

lada riva 1600slx

lada Samara 1500 slx

Peugeot 205 gti 1.9

ford Granada 2.0 ghia

ford Granada 2.9 ghia

peugeot 405 gld

Peugeot 405 Sri

vauxhall Carlton 2.0

ford mondeo 2.0

Renault laguna 1.6(mk1)

Renault Clio 1.5dci dynamique

Renault laguna 1.9dci dynamique

mercedes c220cdi

Volvo V70 T5 estate

citroÃ«n saxo 1.1

rover 75 1.8 connoisseur


----------



## mrteatime

1.3 mark4 cortina (r reg)

1.1 Fiesta ghia (x reg)

1.6 Escort Ghia in metallic blue (y reg)

XR3i in red (d reg)

RS turbo in white (d reg)

RS turbo in white (f reg)

Orion 1.6ghia X (g reg)

Cavalier turbo 4x4 (h reg)

diesel cavalier piece of sh!t, pure w_ank (L reg)

Mondeo Si (p reg)

Mondeo ghia x (v reg)

Mondoe tdci (57? reg)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Reliant Regal Van* (I taught myself how to drive in it & only needed 6 `proper lessions to pass my test :smartass: admitedly I had been riding motorcycle outfits for years & had passed my bike test already, BTW the Reliant eventually it failed it`s MOT due to rust :blink: :lol:

*Lada 1200 *(called Dorothy, it was yellow)

*Lada Niva*

*Hyundai Stellar*

*Lada 1600*

*Lada 1300 Estate*

*Volvo 244 DL* it cost Â£250 but I got Â£900 from the insurance when it was written off after being broadsided by a white vanman coming out of a side road 

*Vovlo 244 DL* same chocolate brown as the one above but with a vinyl roof,like the first it cost me Â£250, who says you can`t beat the insurance companies? 

*Metro City* given to me by my ex-wife when she bought a new Peugeot.

*Rover 213 *

*Metro City* yeah I know but it was cheap & I got more then I paid for it in trade for my present car :yes:

*Daewoo Matiz 800cc* owned from new in 2001 & still in my possession. It does everything I need it to do including taking me to Scotland last year. It has never let me down & I have no intention of replacing it in the forseeable future


----------



## Larry from Calgary

*Triumph TR4* (63')

*Karman Ghia* (66')

*Ford Fairlane 500XL* (68') Best car I've ever owned, too stupid at the time to realise it.

*Ford Mustang II* (79' turbo)

*Dodge Lancer* (84')

*Dodge Shadow* (86') Hey everybody makes a mistake once

*Buick LeSabre T Type *(88') 2nd best car I've ever owned

*Saturn* (98') A great car, which my son now owns!

*Chevy Blazer* (05') The mountain goat...Ain't been stuck in the snow yet! It's taken us from coast to coast.

*Ford Ranchero 500* (71')


----------



## Boxbrownie

Hmmm maybe not totally complete....

1965 Austin Mini 850

1967 Austin Mini Cooper S Mk2

1972 BMW 2002tii (new with twin headlamp conversion)

1972 Mini Cooper S Mk3

1973 Mini Clubman 1275GT

1974 Triumph Dolomite Sprint 16v

1978 Ford Escort Mk2 1300L (newâ€¦.started working for Ford)

1978 Citroen 2CV

1978 Citroen CX 2400 Pallas C-Matic

1973 Lotus Elan Sprint DHC Big Valve (rebuilt from ground up)

1978 Citroen GSA Pallas

1980 Alfa Romeo Guilietta 1.8TC

1979 Citroen CX Gti Auto

1983 Citroen Visa Special

1984 Citroen Visa GT

1985 Ford Fiesta XR2

1983 BMW 323i 2dr manual

1978 Citroen 2CV

1978 Citroen Dyane

1978 Citroen BX Gti

1979 Citroen BX Gti

1985 Ford Orion Ghia Injection

1983 Ford Sierra Ghia (converted to 2.8Efi Manual cosworth suspension)

1990 Vauxhall Senator 3.0L Auto

1989 BMW 525E Se

1989 Citroen XM 2.0L

1991 Citroen XM 2.0Sei Turbo Auto

1993 Citroen Xantia 1.9TD VSX

1992 Jaguar XJ6 3.6L

1993 Jaguar XJ6 4.0L

And recently I have had numerous new cars such as

Ford Mondeo 2.0L Zetec

Ford Galaxy Ghia 1.9Tdi (chipped)

Ford KA Luxury

Ford Mondeo 2.0L Tdci

Ford KA Luxury (again)

Landrover Freelander TD4 Auto

Ford C-Max Tdci (current)

1998 BMW 318Ti

Ford KA luxury (again)

Lexus RX300SE

I am sure I have forgotten a few there, but its a start! :lol:


----------



## glug

40 for me, but I've been around a while;

Ford Popular1960

Vauxhall HB van 1967

Triumph saloon 1932

Mini Mayfair

Hilman Hunter

Vauxhall viva x3

Ford escort mk1

Alfasud 4 door

Alfasud ti

Maxi 1750hl

Maxi 1500x2

MG metro

Vauxhall Cavalier

Landrover11a

Landrover lightweight v8

Rover SD1

MGB GT

Escort bonus 90

Escort 1.3

Datsun 240z with 5.9 Chevvy lump

M535 e28

Audi s2 coupe

M3 e36

Skyline R33

Golf GTI

Elise s2

E55

XKR

VW Westfalia camper

Mondial

996 c2

Pug 106

Saab 93 conv

VW Devon Camper

Golf TDI

996 Turbo

Ford KA mk2


----------



## rednotdead

A few in 21 years of driving:

1978 Mercedes 230E

1984 Mercedes 190E

1987 Daihatsu Charade

1989 Fiat Tipo (the worst car ever)

1992 Volvo 440 Turbo

1994 Toyota Carina

1992 Mitsubishi Lancer

1995 Jeep Cherokee 4.0

1994 Saab 900 Convertible

1995 Saab 900 Convertible

1996 Audi A4 Avant

2001 smart & Pure

2003 smart & Passion Cabrio

2003 Volvo S60

2007 Toyota Aygo Blue

2007 Mini Cooper Convertible

2009 Toyota iQ2

The Mercs and the Audi were superb, very well built and extremely reliable. The Fiat was pants, the Volvo 440 was old fashioned. The Jeep was huge fun but fuel bills hurt!


----------



## thunderbolt

Not many for me as I tend to keep them for far too long. 

1979 Mitsubishi Colt

1980 Mini 1000

1980 Vauxhall Cavalier fwd.

1988 Rover 820

1989 Ford Fiesta Pop.

1993 Proton 1500

2009 Hyundai i10

2010 Hyundai i10


----------



## BondandBigM

To many, dozens plus numerous company cars and vans and a couple of motor bikes as well over the years. Some that I remember.

No pictures though, the ex wife destroyed most of them in an act of revenge after I shredded our wedding photo's :lol: and most others I have are on floppy discs from one of those old sony camera's

Vauxhall/Opel

VX 490 x 2

Viva

Ex gasboard Viva Van

Bedford CF Van

Opel Manta GTE's x 2

Nove GTE

Astra GTE

Opel Monza 3ltr Coupe

Ford

MK2 Cortina's at least 4 that I remember

MK4 Cortina

Escorts, RS2000, 1600 Sport, XR3I, two convertibles

Capri's 3.0 Ghia, 3.0 X-Pack with triple webbers, 2.8I's x 2, a couple of smaller engined ones as well

Sierra's x 2 3 door hatch

Fiesta XR2

53 Ford Pop with an 8ltr Big Block Ford V8 motor 

VW

Golf GTI's x 7

Jetta 16v GTI

and a couple of standard golfs as well

Some odds and ends

A couple of Fiats

Jag XJ12

Old Merc deisel

Toyota Supra

Porsche 944

Pug 205 1.9 GTI's x 2

Corvette's x 2

Pontiac's, a 68 Firebird, 70 Le Mans 350, 72 Formula 400 Firebird, 79 Trans-Am's x 2, 81 Turbo T/A, 86 Trans-Am

Chevy, 73 Camaro, 90 Camaro Z28 Convertible

Ford Torino

Ford Mavrick

Buick 455GS

Cadillacs, A Sedan De Ville, A Coupe De Ville and a Fleetwood

I learned to drive in a Fiat 128 and never had any proper lessons, just drove with anybody that would sit with me and passed first time


----------



## gaz64

gaz64 said:


> I'll start
> 
> lada riva 1600slx
> 
> lada Samara 1500 slx
> 
> Peugeot 205 gti 1.9
> 
> ford Granada 2.0 ghia
> 
> ford Granada 2.9 ghia
> 
> peugeot 405 gld
> 
> Peugeot 405 Sri
> 
> vauxhall Carlton 2.0
> 
> ford mondeo 2.0
> 
> Renault laguna 1.6(mk1)
> 
> Renault Clio 1.5dci dynamique
> 
> Renault laguna 1.9dci dynamique
> 
> mercedes c220cdi
> 
> Volvo V70 T5 estate
> 
> citroÃ«n saxo 1.1
> 
> rover 75 1.8 connoisseur


I missed out a rover 827 sterling saloon

and a rover 820

the worst two cars were the earlier laguna and the saxo the rover 75 is probably the best although my favourite was the lada riva


----------



## Parabola

I had all of the following whilst I was at university

G reg Ford Fiesta 1.1L - the third worst car ever made

M reg Fiat Tipo 1.4S - the worst car ever made

M reg Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8GL - the second worst car ever made

Haven't owned a car since 2005 because I've been insured on my girlfriend's. I've been into cars since I was a child but when it actually comes to spending money I just can't do it. At 28 years of age and frugal living I'm still not very close to being able to get a decent deposit for a house together. Not much fun this trying to live a life without credit


----------



## Tom Radford

C reg mini city 998cc

K reg mini mayfair 998cc

L reg mini sprite 1.3l

R reg Rover 200

02 Chrysler PT Cruiser LTD CRD

03 Chrysler PT Cruiser LTD CRD

1980 W reg Land Rover 3 series 1 Ton 109" ex MOD

55 Nissan Xtrail DCI Sport.

Short but sweet!


----------



## frogspawn

Peugeot 504 estate

Lancia Beta Spider

MG Midget (RB)

MGB roadster (63)

Fiat Uno (yuk)

Metro

Ford Escort Mk3 (yuk)

Renault Gordini (lasted 2 days)

MG Metro

1.4 Fiat Tipo

Fiat Tipo sedicivalvole (yessssssss) - owned this twice.

Alfa Spider (Kamm tail)

Fiat 500 Abarth Rep (1972)

Daimler SP250

Alfa 147

MGB GT

And the ones still in the garages:

72 MG Midget

Alfa Brera

Fiat Dino spider

AH frogeye

Fiat Barchetta

The Bikes;

Honda CB200

Suzuki GT250A

Suzuki GT380

Laverda Jarama

Laverda Jota 180

Ducati 900SS (the real one)

Panther 650 single (lasted till it broke my ankle)

Ducati 900GTS

Moto Guzzi 860 LeMans


----------



## pauluspaolo

Can't remember the exact order it's all a bit of a blur :blink:

Morris Marina 1800 - bloody awful.

Toyota Celica 1600st coupe - first decent car.

Toyota Celica GT liftback (2 litre twin cam) - quick but rusty.

Toyota Celica GT liftack (2 litre twink) - bought because I liked the previous one so much, turned out to be a dog!

Midas Bronze - Mini based kit car - used it as a daily for 9 years & then sold it to someone in Holland - I miss it!

Suzuki SC100 whizzkid - great little car but incredibly rust prone & that's what killed it eventually 

Saab 900 - bloody great whale of a thing after the tiny Suzuki (not too rusty though)- part-ex'd it for the Lancia.

Lancia Delta HF1600 turbo - glorious when it worked, absolute money pit when it didn't work (most of the time) 

Audi coupe quattro - glorious noise but went a bit wrong & no one knew what the problem was - sold it to a mechanic.

Nissan Micra 1.3GX - very good car - underrated.

Somewhere amongst all that lot I've part owned a Mini based buggy called a Mosquito (fun but barking mad), a Ford Bronco (2.8 litre V6), a poverty spec Peugeot 106 & a Honda CJ250 motorbike.

I currently own/drive an '02 plate Vauxhall Astra 2.2 SRI - well built, fast, practical, reliable - it's a bit soul-less though & also expensive to run - nice car though 

I'm veerrry slooowly restoring/modifying a 1985 Reliant SS1 into which I've fitted a 2 litre 16v Zetec engine from a Mondeo - it'll be ready one day - & I regularly drive my partners Mercedes Benz 280SLK ........... which is nice 

Don't think I've missed any out but who knows :huh:


----------



## johnbaz

1970 Ford Escort mk1

???? Ford cortina mk4 estate

1965 Ford anglia 105e

1966 Humber hawk 2250cc

1972 Toyota crown custom estate 2600cc

also had a Nissan something or other that was auto and didn't have enough power to pull you off the crapper :thumbsdown:

Currently have-

1994 BMW 318is- worse car i've ever had for reliability :crybaby: - it's going to the scrappers at the weekend, i only wish they would let me throw the switch to crush it :naughty:

1979 MG midget 1500 (in the garage awaiting welding and other work for MOT..

Picking up a Honda civic at the weekend, it's 9 years old and done 40,000 miles, i'll be the second owner and the first owner was the honda dealership in stockport..

John..


----------



## MarkF

I give up, I did this befroe but things have moved on since then, I must have got through 10+ cars in the last 2 years.


----------



## glug

I'd love a couple of those motors;

A mate had an X pack Capri back in 80/81, lowered with wide arches/tyres sounded superb. He was "The man" with that car.

Fiat Dino soft top is cool, love to go touring in one.


----------



## Davey M

1.6 Ford Cortina (Smashed in a crash but rebuilt. Engine siezure rebuilt again)

Opel Kadett 1.3 SR

Ford Fiesta XR2

Triumph Dolomite Auto

Rover 2000 SP (Survived two years in Northern Ireland and not a mark)

Ford Sierra 2.0 X

Lincoln Continental (Battered wreck in Canada)

Rover 216

Ford Fiesta 1.6S

Rover 216 Tax Free BAOR

Rover 216 Tax Free

Rover 216 Tax Free

Rover 220 Tax Free

Honda Firestorm VTR (Paid for with profit from resale of tax free motors)

Rover 220 diesel

Honda Concerto 1.6 Auto

Audi Coupe 2.6 (OOh the fuel)

Peugeot 306 (worst car I have ever owned)

BMW R1100GS (as a reward for putting up with the Peugeot)

Subaru Impreza Wagon 2.0


----------



## Andy Tims

Vauxhall Viva HB 1300

Renault 12 TL

Lada Riva 1.2

Renault 14 TL

Renault 18 TL

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 2.0 GL

Ford Orion 1.6L

Renault 5 GT Turbo

Ford Orion 1.4 GL

Vauxhall Astra Mk 2 1.4L

Peugeot 205 XS 1.4

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk2 1.6 GL

Renault Clio 1.4 RN

BMW 318 iS

Vauxhall Astra 1.6 GLS Auto

VW Corrado VR6 2.9

Vauxhall Omega 2.5

Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 (1 FM)

Ford Escort 1.8 SI

Lotus Elise Mk1 x 2

Caterham 7 Super Sport 1.4

Peugeot 306 GTi 6

Porsche Boxster 2.5

Porsche Boxster S 3.2

Porsche Carrera 3.2 Club Sport

Porsche 996 Mk1 GT3 Club Sport


----------



## The Canon Man

I've only ever acctually owned one car, a 1982 Renualt 5 GTL, 23 years ago.

I've had company cars ever since. Far too many to list, all solid practical types.


----------



## AlexC1981

Austin Metro 1.0

MG Metro Turbo

MG Maestro Turbo

Rover 820 Vitesse Coupe

Vauxhall Astra Coupe Turbo

Renault Laguna GT DCi


----------



## BondandBigM

You know that way something completely random springs to mind and there is a connection to something else, no ???? oh well it works for me :lol:

Had a Z Cars Zephyr, 351ci V8 and a top loader four speed, 9" rear end, jet black, Wolfrace slot mags (remember those) and a Cherry Bomb dual exhaust that could set off car alarms at a hundred yards. You wouldn't have wanted to be my neighbour in the late 70's or 80's :lol: :lol:

Apart from the wheels pretty much like this.


----------



## shadowninja

Nissan Cherry 1.3GS

Ford Mondeo 1.8LX

TVR Chimaera 4.0

Nissan 200SX Turbo

Nissan Skyline GTS-T

Nissan Skyline GTR (drag-tuned to 650bhp)

Toyota MR2 Turbo

Mercedes CLK 55 AMG

Golf Cabriolet

:crybaby:

All my money's in my business now.

But maybe next year, something more interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches

Nice thread, but needs more pics! I'll provide what I can.

Excluding company cars, my list is

1981 Vauxhall Chevette (shove it was more appropriate...)

1985 Peugeot 309 GL

1990 Peugeot 405 SRi

1982 Audi 2.2 coupe

1996 Alfa 145 Cloverleaf

1985 BMW 635 CSI

1992 Lotus Elan turbo SE


----------



## Stuart Davies

'C' MK2 Ford Fiesta 1.1L

'E' MK3 Ford Escort 1.4LX

'M' Peugeot 305 1.9D Turbo

'R' Peugeot 106 1.6 GTI (most fun)

'Y' Seat Ibiza 20VT Cupra R (easily the fastest)

'52' Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCi Zetec

'07' Ford Focus 1.6 TDCi Zetec Climate (best I've ever had)

'56' BMW 320D Touring Estate

Not too many as you can see.


----------



## jasonm

Volswagen Beetle 1200 (1971 )

Volkswagon Beetle 1303 (1976)

Gilbern Invader Mk2 ( 1972 )

Porsche 924 ( 1978 )

Talbot Alpine ( dunno lol )

Ford Fiesta 1300 S ( 1980)

Renault 5 1.7 GTS

Peugeot 309 GTI

Company cars

Astra

Mondeo

Civic

406

Bora

Bora

Passat

Passat


----------



## biggles

Owned wholly by me

Talbot Sunbeam

Ford Sierra

Opel Manta

Ford Mondeo

Subaru Forester

Alfa 159

Volvo XC90

My Vans

Ford Escort

Renault 5 van

Owned Jointly With Missus

Vauxhall Astra Mk II

Vauxhall Nova

Ford Escort Mk IV

Vauxhall Astra Mk III

Alfa 145 Coverleaf

VW Lupo

Triumph Spitfire

Mazda MX5 Mk I

Toyota MR2 Mk III

Honda S2000

My Bikes

Suzuki Bandit 600

Suzuki RF900

Aprilia RST1000

Kawasaki ZX9R F2

Honda CB 125


----------



## handlehall

Austin Mini

Triumph Herald 12/50

Beetle 1300

Cavalier

MGB Roadster

MG Midget RWA

MG Midget 1500

Fiat X1/9 1500

Volvo 480ES

Pug 106 x2

MX5 Gleneagles

MX5 mk2

Pug 206CC 2litre

Audi TT coupe

Audi A4 cabriolet

Honda Civic


----------



## lewjamben

First car was a Vauxhall Novavan with a GSi engine:

Second; Vauxhall Calibra. It was a bag of the proverbial!!

My last car: a 1996 BMW* 328i. Fast as ****!

My current car: a 2002 BMW* 318i. A bit boring to be honest.

*No BMW/indicator swipes please. It's just getting boring!


----------



## BondandBigM

Remembered some more that I had 

Dolomite Sprint

Ford Mavrick

Plymouth Fury

Calibra


----------



## Parabola

BondandBigM said:


> Plymouth Fury


I remember seeing a Pro Street Fury once with 1450hp... Very cool.


----------



## bowie

vauxhall viva hc 72.

vauxhall viva hc 74

austin meastro 83

peugout 309

triumph tr7 78

vauxhall astra jreg

ford cortina mk3 like the one in life on mars

vauxhall astra mk4 x2

triumph tr7 82

vauxhall corsa b x2

seat ibiza mk5

hyundai i10

might have missed some out in no order,its my memory.

bowie


----------



## r00barb

started with a half share in a nova (below basic, head rests were an option!)

Black reno 5 gt turbo (i was 19, Â£1300 insurance over 10 years ago!)

Mk1 Golf Driver - converted to 2lt 16v (street sleeper)

Peugeout 309 GTi

Mk2 golf gti 16v

Mk1 golf GTi -converted to 1.8lt 16v

Mk2 golf GTi 8v

Mk2 golf GTi 16v

Toyota Corolla diesel (company Car)

Corrado 16v

Mk golf GTi 8v

Citroen Xantia Diesel (son born, more doors needed shock to the system!)

Currently looking to buy a fun bus following birth of daughter.

Will have another corrado one day best car i ever had.... :cray:


----------



## BondandBigM

Another couple I forgot about

309 GTI and a limited edition Coco Chanel Golf GTI convertible, white with a blue hood and interior embossed with the CC logo


----------



## Robin S

When you count em up not many for me (too long with 4 year lease Company cars), so will include all motorised transport :

Yamaha FS1E DX

Yamaha RD200

Suzuki GS400

Austin Mini 1000

Datsun Cherry FII

Ford Capri

Fiat Uno

Vauxhall Cavalier

Ford Mondeo

Toyota Camry

Peugeot 405

Peugeot 405 (another one)

Ford C Max

Toyota Prius

Vauxhall Insignia

Toyota Prius 2010

710 has a currently 'resting' 1275GT Mini and a pimped Mini that used to be an 'Italian Job' special edition (which I don't tend to drive much for obvious reasons) :shocking:










The car I remember most fondly is my Capri, a real poser in my early 20's. Not so good in the snow though!

Really loving my new model Prius. They get bad press from Clarkson and co but I have always wanted a gadget filled 'knight rider' type car (ever since the MG Maestro EFi in the '80s).

Also, you would be amazed how much fun it is pressing the 'power mode' button at the lights and leaving the boy racers standing.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Robin S said:


> Also, you would be amazed how much fun it is pressing the 'power mode' button at the lights and leaving the boy racers standing.


 You did not just say that!


----------



## blackandgolduk

Parabola said:


> I had all of the following whilst I was at university
> 
> G reg Ford Fiesta 1.1L - the third worst car ever made
> 
> M reg Fiat Tipo 1.4S - the worst car ever made
> 
> M reg Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8GL - the second worst car ever made
> 
> Haven't owned a car since 2005 because I've been insured on my girlfriend's. I've been into cars since I was a child but when it actually comes to spending money I just can't do it. At 28 years of age and frugal living I'm still not very close to being able to get a decent deposit for a house together. Not much fun this trying to live a life without credit


I can't fault you on any of that, mate. I'm 32 and move into my first own house in 4 days - you'll get there...

I was the same, no loans or credit, and I didn't have a car between 2001 and 2007/8 - lived in metropolitain areas and couldn't really justify the expense. Inherited a Rover 218 from the 710's mum when she bought new which did the job until it died on me in the Blackwall tunnel! K-series, 60k, head gasket blew - anyone see that coming?









We were then given a car by Leanne's granny, who hadn't driven it for about 2 years - a Rover 100 which has been one of the most fun cars since my Mini - it drives like a go kart and because it's made of paper and sticky tape, with a 1.4 engine it's nippy. It was a minter, an R reg with 12k on the clock. Costs pennies to run and I chavved it up by putting blue viper stripes across the length of it! I'll try and bosh a pic up later.


----------



## BondandBigM

Parabola said:


> That's awesome. The Pro Street one I saw believe it or not was a second gen. I know they 60s yank tanks suppose to be a **** to drive and guzzle fuel but they still make me feel wobbly


 This was the one that got away, I should just have kept it stored in a garage somewhere. Forget all those Hemi powered Mopars or big block Chevy's. A hard top Stage 1 was the fastest thing out of the showroom in 1970. Car Craft had a list of the fastest showroom stock 50 muscle cars from back in the day, this was third after a Vette and a Cobra. Not a lot of HP by todays standards but it had the most torque of any car. Mine was a Convertible but still quick bearing in mind tyres back then were crap.

Not for these days though, try single figure MPG. 4/5mpg was easily attainable if you were having a bit of fun. :lol:


----------



## Defender

OK first the cars:-

1972 Austin 1300 MkIII

1977 Morris Marina 1.3 Estate

1965 Mini Countryman 850

1974 Mini 1000 Special (Gold Seal Sports Cars)

1977 Mini Clubman Estate 1100

1978 Mini 1275GT

1984 Austin Metro Gala

Sylva Star 2.3 SC, kit car (still owned)

1982 Triumph TR7 V8 Grinnall (still owned)

1973 Range Rover/Land Rover Defender 100" hybrid

2000 Land Rover Freelander Td4 GS 5 door SW (still owned)

2004 Smart Cabrio Passion For Sale!

2006 Mini Cooper Park Lane (still owned)

There were also several company cars and a van, but I didn't own them so haven't included them.

Bikes:-

1972 Garelli Rekord.

1974 Yamaha FS1-E

1978 Yamaha DT100

1986 Kawasaki KMX 125

1989 Yamaha TDR 250

1986 Yamaha XJ600

1992 Yamaha XJ600

1994 Yamama TDM850

1997 Triumph Tiger 900

1999 Honda CRM250AR

2006 Triumph Scrambler 900 (still owned)

Please don't ask about bicycles fftopic2:,

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Austin Seven Mini (push button start on the floor, c-o-o-l) 1971, my first car.

Mini van (passion wagon with mattress in back)..great memories!

Triumph TR6 Best car ever..wish I'd kept it..collectors car now! 2.5l Fuel injected, 10 MPG! Knock it out of overdrive and it went like sh!t off a shovel!

MG Midget, British racing green, knock on wire wheels, soft top

hard top, OMG! Collectors item again!

British Leyland Mini.No you really don't want to go there!

Ford Escor.........No....really...No!

Present day Citroen Picasso diesel...great for towing the trailer tent!


----------



## Kutusov

After seeing you guys lists this is going to be a bit embarrassing... here goes:

- Lancia Y10 1.1

- Renault Clio (Mk2) 1.4 RTI

- Peugeot 106 1.6 Rallye MK.2 (had so many great moments with this one! Still the favorite in my heart)

- Peugeot 307 1.6 XSI

- BMW 330i E90 (great car! great straight 6. Outrageously expensive servicing. Stollen... :sadwalk: )

- Peugeot 207 1.6 HDI Sport (full of gadgets, very cheap to run, but no soul... my first diesel car ever)

Being a Peugeot fan I'm currently drooling over the new RCZ... That would suit me just fine!


----------



## phil hill

Not sure I can compete:

Singer Chamois Coupe

Mini 1275gt

Austin A40

MG Metro

Ford XR2

Escort 1.1 (*4) company cars do they count?

Vauxhall Astra sri

Vauxhall Astra GTE 16v

MG Midget (Rubber bumper - does that count?)

Vauxhall Cavalier CDX

Vauxhall Cavalier SRi

Audi A4 2.5tdi

VW Golf 2.8 Fourmotion

VW Polo 1.9tdi GT

Vauxhall Corsa

Ford Fiesta 1.3

BMW 3.0d M sport

Ford Fiesta ST

I might have forgotten some but there you go...


----------



## dobra

1927 Austin 7

Morris Minor 1000 saloon

Morris Mini

Triumph 1300

Metro

Mini

Citroen BX

Citroen BX

Citroen BX

Princess

Citroen XM

BMW 325tdi

Skoda Octavia estate x2

Toyota Yaris turbo-diesel

Toyota Prius T Spirit


----------



## hotmog

1. Triumph 1500 - DKE623K. My first car, bought in 1979 for Â£450.

2. Hillman Hunter estate - OUU773R. A complete rustbucket, my right leg got wet every time it rained. On one memorable occasion I had to get towed home from my local Chinese takeaway after the handbrake came off in my hand, with the back wheels locked and no way of releasing it. Eventually sold it for Â£10 scrap, but saw it a year later as I left work being driven round Lambeth Bridge roundabout by a Chinaman!

3. Ford Corsair 2000E "H" reg - the most intelligent car I've owned; it steadfastly refused to start whenever my wife wanted to go to Tesco's. Paid Â£150 for it, sold it three years later to a chauffeur for Â£595.

4. Vauxhall Cavalier Mk 1 "P" reg

5. Volvo 340 "Y" reg

6. Vauxhall Astra Mk 1 "B" reg

7. Ford Escort Mk 2 "A" reg

8. Rover 213 "H" reg

9. Vauxhall Astra Mk 2 "P" reg

10. Daewoo Lanos "T" reg. Still have it, and it still has less than 42,000 miles on the clock.

I've got a feeling I might have missed one or two out, but they're all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Ormy

Ahh, my kinda thread!

My first car was a bit boring but I was doing a lot of miles at this point and was attempting to be sensible:










A 2000 Golf GT TDI. Was a lovely car, 150bhp and 45mpg. Didn't have much luck with it unfortunately, after a few months the clutch slave cylinder blew which wrote off the clutch as well. It went through several mass air flow sensors and towards the end one of the cv joints gave out on the m1 which resulted in a smashed to bits gearbox. I got rid after a year.

The sensible route hadn't done me any favours so I picked up something I'd been a fan of since I was little:










1989 Peugeot 1.9 205 GTI. Ahh it was wonderful, I'll definitely have another. Made me feel like a naughty little kid every time I drove it. Sold it after a year due to another childhood dream...










1984 Ford Capri 2.8i. Definitely my favourite so far. Every trip out was an event and the attention it got was unreal, felt like a million bucks driving it around. Unfortunately it was about as reliable as our lovely british weather and after several diffs, a gearbox and god knows what else I decided to get rid. I was truly sad to see it go but it had got to the point where I couldn't rely on it to get me anywhere.

I didn't particularly want to go back to another little four-pot after the Capri so i picked this up:










1997 BMW 328i Sport. Great car really, pretty quick, sounded lovely, reasonably economic and it looked really smart. Very good to drive, I didn't really see the appeal of BMWs until I had this. Cracking really, I just got a little bored.

Finally onto what I have now:










1998 Jaguar XJR. By far the best car I've owned. Wonderfully quick and even more comfortable. It's a wee bit thirsty but it doesn't really matter. An absolute joy to drive!

And that's it, not many yet but I've (touch wood) got a fair bit of time left to make up a list as long as some of you lot!


----------



## citizenhell

Mini 1000

Allegro 1100 & 1500 Yup, made the same mistake twice but I was under 20!

Mazda 323

Hyundai Pony

Daihatsu Charade

Mazda 323F 1500 & 1800 Executive

Nissan Terrano

Jeep Cherokee

Mazda 6

Peugeot Partner

Oh, and a Blackjack Avion which I still own. Anyone seen one of these?


----------



## Adz

Started in a....

Vauxhall Nova (2dr) sports coupe ( ok a 1.2 saloon) ( 1983 model)

VW polo fox ( breadvan shape) (1990 model)

Vauxhall nova GTE (1988 model)

Fiat uno 1.4 turbo ( usual fiat faults, nothing worked for long !) 1986 model

BMW E30 318 lux 1990 model

MAzda 323f 1996 model

Toyota MR2 t-bar 1993 model

1992 toyota Surf 4x4

Vw passat ( 51 plate)

currently a 52 plate passat estate which ive had for nearly 5 years,does everything i need and reasonably cheap to run :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Tims

I've had this lot in chronological order

Vauxhall Viva HB 1300

Renault 12 TL

Lada Riva 1.2

Renault 14 TL

Renault 18 TL

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1 2.0 GL

Ford Orion 1.6L*

Vauxhall 5 GT Turbo*

Ford Orion 1.4 GL*

Vauxhall Astra Mk 2 1.4L*

Peugeot 205 XS 1.4*

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk2 1.6 GL*

Renault Clio 1.4 RN*

BMW 318 iS*

VW Corrado VR6 2.9

Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 (1 FM)

Lotus Elise Mk1 x 2

Caterham 7 Super Sport 1.4

Peugeot 306 GTi 6

Porsche Boxster 2.5

Porsche Boxster S 3.2

Porsche Carrera 3.2 Club Sport

Porsche 996 Mk1 GT3 Club Sport

* = Company car


----------



## Javaman365

I can smell the petrol fumes from here, and I like it....

Unfortunately, my car history is a lame by comparison:

*G-reg Peugeot 205 1.1 Look* - resplendent in flat white, with matching white wiper boots and leaky sills. Turned out to be a damage repaired, so it had to go....

*H-reg Peugeot 309 1.3 GLX* - big sunroof and sports seats. I liked this - till it slide round a corner and stuffed up the alignment....so it had to go.....

*W-reg Skoda Octavia 2.0 GLX* - the butt of many a joke. Couldn't fault the build quality at all - I ripped a hole in the subframe and sheared off the gearbox mounting one day - and it still drove perfectly. Cicrumstances meant it was proving hard to run it (it was a thirsty pig, filling it every fortnight or less) and once that decision had been made, the engine and electrics decided to start giving me grief.......so it had to go.....

*X-reg VW Passat 1.9 TDI PD* - big land-barge with and engine that sounded like a bag of rusty spanners. However, the uprated brakes, sports suspension and engine mod to 200bhp made it hugely entertaining. Till it had a disagreement with steel lamp post.....so it went to the car crusher in the sky......

*57-plate VW Passat 1.9 TDI PD* - bigger, but heavier and slower, with a poxy 100bhp. Couldn't pull skin of a rice pudding and it floats and rolls like a whale, but it's unlikely to result in my untimely demise.........


----------



## BondandBigM

Javaman365 said:


> I can smell the petrol fumes from here, and I like it....
> 
> *X-reg VW Passat 1.9 TDI PD* - *big land-barge*


 Positively petite compared to this, I had a few Caddies back in my pimping days :lol:

This was the best one I had for presence a 74/75 Fleetwood Brougham weighing in at several tons and single figure mpg from the 500ci motor it was an awesome car. Mine was a nice pale green with matching vynal roof and crushed velvet brocade interior, just the job for a man about town 

I also had a nice pink 76 Coupe De Ville with a white top and white leather pretty much like this one


----------



## Robert

I had a Talbot Sunbeam Ti from about 1982 to 1985. Always wanted another.

But, there are only 8 left on the road (plus 2 Chrysler Ti's). 51 declared SORN - wonder where they are now...

http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?q=sunbeam+ti

A total of 246 Sunbeam Lotus left though.


----------



## sparrow

Well, this was my first car and i loved it to bits - sold it on, but it's SORN and well and truly dead now!

1983 Land Rover Defender 90

I also had this for a couple years, but sold this too - last i heard it was becoming a hotrod or something

1957 Ford 100e 'Popular'


----------



## tixntox

All time favourite was my 3.8 S type Jaguar. Had to go when the price of fuel skyrocketed in the 80's!







Second my 3.5 Rover V8, third my 2.8 Granada Ghia. (See the pattern here? Engines getting smaller as time goes on!)...and the one I missed at the auction because I was late, an Aston Martin DB5 (that went for £1750.00)

Mike


----------



## Barreti

sparrow said:


> Well, this was my first car and i loved it to bits - sold it on, but it's SORN and well and truly dead now!
> 
> 1983 Land Rover Defender 90


 [pedant mode]

It isn't a Defender though.

I believe you on the year, looking at those door handles and sliding windows, but it was a Land Rover Ninety until they introduced the Discovery in '91 when there was then another 'Land Rover' on the scene.

[/pedant mode]

I have a 1986 Land Rover Ninety.

I've had the old girl since she was 8 years old and she turns 25 this November.

She's been a bit neglected the last couple of years but I've put a lot of work into her the last couple of months. I started rebuilding the front swivels today before doing the brakes and getting her MOT'd

Mrs B. once said I should sell the Landy because I wasn't using her.

I reminded her who was in my life first.

That went down well


----------



## Service Engineer

I passed my car driving test what seems like hundreds of years ago in my fathers beige 105E Ford Anglia Estate. I immediately bought myself, for Â£50, a Ford Anglia van that turned out to be more fibreglass filler than metal. Teeth missing on the starter ring so starting was done with fingers crossed.

Next was a 'split screen' Morris Minor that I ran for almost a year. I decided to start checking the underneath one Sunday and began knocking out what I thought was surface rust underneath. I was doing fine until I noticed the body was starting to drop down as the metal holding the body to the floor pan was being removed.

That went and was followed by a huge old black Morris Oxford. The one with the 'fluted' bonnet. Another cheapy, Â£30 this time with six months MOT. I gave that one away to my girlfriends brother who drove it to Margate the next day. To the best of my knowledge it's still abandoned by the side of the Londom Margate road ! Years later I was working in India and saw thousands of the same model.

A couple of Minis followed. An Austin 850cc and Morris 850cc. Both tuned almost to distruction by following the Clive Trickey articles in "Cars and Car Conversions" magazine. A publication probably responsible for stocking more breakers yards than any other single reason ! Someone drove into the back of the Morris and made it an even shorter wheelbase vehicle than it was originally ! The Austin was swapped for a black and white 948cc Triumph Herald Coupe. After having most of the chassis replaced that was sold to finance another Triumph only this time a Vitesse 1600cc straight six twin carb convertible. The only thing I ever had to put in that car was fuel and oil. OK, maybe a set of disc pads or two but no major parts like all the others.

I had a really odd encounter with that car. Its number was 1649VB. It was pretty ancient, I can't remember the exact year it came out but just before I sold it to my brother I was driving along the A23 and in front of me was another old Vitesse, a saloon version, with the registration of 1648VB. One last digit difference. I flashed the guy and he wound his window down and stuck two fingers up at me so I didn't bother bother pointing out the coincidence to him.

A sad ending to the Vitesse as my brother bought it off me and after a while decided to swap it for a 'Sport' Hillman Imp. Instead of cleaning it and giving it a last minute check-over like any normal person, he decided to take it out for 'one last thrash'. He rolled it and wrote it off ! Luckily the very substantial and strong hood was up which protected him.

Immediately after the Vitesse I got my present job that came with a company car, a 1600cc Hillman Avenger Estate in beige ! I'd gone full circle. Since then I've had more Hillmans, a Morris Ital 1700cc (the most lethal thing I've ever driven) loads of Fords, Cortinas, Sierras and Mondeos, a couple of Renaults (one reshaped by a bus in Central London) until my current company car which is a BMW 3 series.

Just writing this has bought back some memories. I hope it gives you a smile or two. regards to all. Chris


----------



## scottswatches

there are only 8 Vauxhall Chevette ES's left. Good - dreadful car, even though it was my first


----------



## MarkF

My first fiancee had a 120Y coupe that became mine when her dad bought her a new car. I didn't like it much at the time, the saloon had a dodgy image (my dad bought one new in 74/75 can remember all the neighbours coming round to view) and the lines looked wrong. I'd love one today though, the design has aged well, a lot more interesting to look at than todays' regular coupes.

Can't see any on the site left in the UK unless they are in with the few saloons left.


----------



## Billtr96sn

Many moons ago in the late 70's I was in need of a car quick as I had just killed my Triumph 2.5Pi, I was offered a MK1 Cortina for Â£50 as it was sounding rough. I went to have a look and the body was sound and the engine was as lumpy as a lumpy thing, but it had MOT and Tax so the deal was done at Â£45 and I drove it home.

Next morning I went to work in it and as I went down the A12 to Gallows Corner it flew along! As I parked it in the car park a mate wandered over and uttered "Bloody Hell Bill, is that a Genuine Lotus Cortina?" I didnt know, but I lifted the bonnet to be greeted by a twin cam Lotus lump!!

Well I had that car for a couple of years and sold it at a profit, I sold it for Â£130!! A couple of years ago, the self same car was up for sale at Goodwood and it sold for £15,000!! I cried,no really I did.


----------



## sparrow

Barreti said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this was my first car and i loved it to bits - sold it on, but it's SORN and well and truly dead now!
> 
> 1983 Land Rover Defender 90
> 
> 
> 
> [pedant mode]
> 
> It isn't a Defender though.
> 
> I believe you on the year, looking at those door handles and sliding windows, but it was a Land Rover Ninety until they introduced the Discovery in '91 when there was then another 'Land Rover' on the scene.
> 
> [/pedant mode]
> 
> I have a 1986 Land Rover Ninety.
> 
> I've had the old girl since she was 8 years old and she turns 25 this November.
> 
> She's been a bit neglected the last couple of years but I've put a lot of work into her the last couple of months. I started rebuilding the front swivels today before doing the brakes and getting her MOT'd
> 
> Mrs B. once said I should sell the Landy because I wasn't using her.
> 
> I reminded her who was in my life first.
> 
> That went down well
Click to expand...

 hahah - true, true - though i have to say, by the time she had been rebuilt from the engine through to the interior, she was more defender than ninety :lol:


----------



## unclejonboy

This is a bit weird... I've beenout of ol' Blighty for a while and I find this site talking about all the cars I once had, well not all, but... a 1956 series one...when 3.5 V8 saloon failed the mot...I bought a conversion kit from ? Philips and stuck the motor in the landy... no kidding it was better than an early '78? R Rover I had. I had one of those funny looking Datsun 120y s but it burst into flames on Hastings seafront. bye bye... a Mk 2 Jag what a disaster!!!! nice looking lovely interior all smelly leather and walnut, but probably, on balance, one of the worst cars ever.. my family's first car after my mum passed her test in a renault (left hand drive doors opened the wrong way,) was a 105E ok not mine exactly XAJ 388 where are you now? After that we had a Herald and then a Dolomite... A 1966 Chevy Impala, all red and white vinyl, but everything electric, seats, windows, convertable, trunk and hood catches ...swapped a VW split screen van for it in Camberwell c 1974 and when it arrived down on the rear end I said Oh Oh only to find a spare entire V8 in the boot.... best car ever from a seriously fun point of view.. a bog standard fiat X19... out handled everything except others from the same format.. Porsche 914, anything mid engined basically.. but hamstrung by a pissy little one carb 4cyl 1600.. There was a bloke in Crystal Palace who did conversions including renault V6 and hot Lancias.then it really flew.The design instantly made all front engine rear drive ( TRs MGBs 240zs) sports cars obsolete overnight.

Current favorite a 1975 3.0 cs auto beemer... nice combination of goes like s** off a shovel and leather lux, and one of the prettiest coupes ever in my H O. Oh and I did have a renault four once , but best not mention that. oh I just did.


----------



## pauluspaolo

MarkF said:


> My first fiancee had a 120Y coupe that became mine when her dad bought her a new car. I didn't like it much at the time, the saloon had a dodgy image (my dad bought one new in 74/75 can remember all the neighbours coming round to view) and the lines looked wrong. I'd love one today though, the design has aged well, a lot more interesting to look at than todays' regular coupes.
> 
> Can't see any on the site left in the UK unless they are in with the few saloons left.


My mate has one of those in a storage yard in Ripon - it's in good nick, or was last time I saw it. Needless to say, it has a couple of issues (can't remember what off the top of my head)but my friend has upgraded it with a slightly bigger 1500cc engine (originally 1200cc) - the bigger engine is the same as the 1200 just a bit bigger & more useable in modern traffic. I like it, have been driven in it many times & have been tempted to buy it but Gillian would kill me if I came back with another old banger (as she likes to call the cars I'm interested in). If you're interested in Mark let me know & I'll get some pics of it


----------



## novatron1_2

the first car I had was a mint Mk1 fiesta owned by a doctor since new, it had all the hand books and even the original bill of sale. I stupidly sold it for a ropey Nova as they were cooler at the time.  Still regret it to this day


----------



## Ava_Banana

My first Car, bought off a mates brother for Â£200.

Cortina Mk 3

1 licenced, 1 SORN (can't believe there is only one left licenced in the UK)

My second car, bought when I got a full time job

Mk1 Fiesta XR2

632 Licenced,1372 SORN (although I don't know whether it differentiates between the Mk1)

And third car:

Alfa 75 2.0 TS Veloce

9 licenced, 17 SORN


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A very young (21) Rog in his pride and joy in 1975.










I bought it for Â£800, and had it for 2 years, then it needed four new tyres for the MOT which I couldn't afford, so I sold it for Â£750. If only I'd known the TR6 would become a collectors item......


----------



## Billtr96sn

Re the MkIII Cortina mentioned above, I personally know of 3 registered and taxed and currently on the road, so the records/search criteria must be wrong.


----------



## chris l

I miss my....

MG Magnette

VYB 731 '56 Traveller

many pre 1960 Beetles

VW Type 181

'95 Jaguar (my first automatic)

VW Samba

And many more...


----------



## handlehall

The only one I wonder about was my Fiat X1/9 D180RVM great little car for all it's faults but some scrote stole it from outside my house, according to the DVLA it's SORNed now.

The cars I remember best are 2 of my old man's, VandenPlas 3 litre Princess WWH339 kept for 7 years even though entitled to a new company car (he drove us to Spain 3 times in the mid 60s and it never missed a beat) and Sunbeam Rapier MWH118. Both long scrapped now I fear


----------



## unclejonboy

What would it be...? Don't care if it's the memories or an overriding belief it was the best car ever... Mine irrationally, would probably be the X19... drove it all the way to Verona and Venice via Lausanne in 1985 perhaps, and everytime I parked there was a small crowd round it when I got back ....Did they never sell them outside UK and USA? The average Italian response was FIAT...? where did you get it...? It wasn't even a Bertone badged one either..leather instead of white vinyl (ouch) and a bit more poke... happy days....


----------



## handlehall

unclejonboy said:


> What would it be...? Don't care if it's the memories or an overriding belief it was the best car ever... Mine irrationally, would probably be the X19... drove it all the way to Verona and Venice via Lausanne in 1985 perhaps, and everytime I parked there was a small crowd round it when I got back ....Did they never sell them outside UK and USA? The average Italian response was FIAT...? where did you get it...? It wasn't even a Bertone badged one either..leather instead of white vinyl (ouch) and a bit more poke... happy days....


I think you'll find they were sold in Italy too.

I was a member of The X1/9 owners club and went on one of their jollies to Normandy - you should have seen the look on the faces of the locals as 20+ of the little gems drove through Bayeux in convoy! we met up with 2 french lads who had them and there were Dutch and German members too so presumably available there also. As I said in the other thread some tw*t stole mine.


----------



## jsv1891

Im from sweden so had loads of volvos ofc...

most fun and good looking car was my alfa gtv6 1986 tho want one of those again


----------



## Cameron

Funnily enough the car i probably miss most is my old 1985 Honda Prelude.

Had a lot more heart and soul than my current daily driver (Lexus). Not taking anything away from the lexus, its very comfortable and quite swish but i cant help but feel that its missing a bit of the "fun" component.

I useto take her on the track and it never wallowed on the corners and was just a brilliant, if understated, drivers car.

At the moment my Sunday driver is a 1965 Mustang. Completely impractical, chews fuel and hates corners. But god she is beautiful.

Not mine, but a pic of what they are like to refresh your memory:










If i was driving into hell. It would be in one of these.


----------



## Who. Me?

Cameron said:


> Funnily enough the car i probably miss most is my old 1985 Honda Prelude.
> 
> Had a lot more heart and soul than my current daily driver (Lexus). Not taking anything away from the lexus, its very comfortable and quite swish but i cant help but feel that its missing a bit of the "fun" component.
> 
> I used to take her on the track and it never wallowed on the corners and was just a brilliant, if understated, drivers car.


 A mate's mum had the early 1990s "4WDS" (4 wheel drive - 4 wheel steer) version of that, which my mate used to be allowed to borrow.

Being a passenger in the back of that was a surreal experience.

The rear wheels steered in the opposite direction at low speeds (to reduce the turning circle) and in the same direction at speed (so it crabbed across lanes on the motorway).


----------



## pauluspaolo

avidfan said:


> Cameron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough the car i probably miss most is my old 1985 Honda Prelude.
> 
> Had a lot more heart and soul than my current daily driver (Lexus). Not taking anything away from the lexus, its very comfortable and quite swish but i cant help but feel that its missing a bit of the "fun" component.
> 
> I used to take her on the track and it never wallowed on the corners and was just a brilliant, if understated, drivers car.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad had a Prelude and it was a great car to drive, very good around the twisty bits and quick too!
Click to expand...

 +2  My dad's was an 1800 12 valve, twin carb model (EX??) - he always had interesting cars (Audi 90 2.3, Toyota Celica, Lancia Delta & more recently he's had a few Mercs). I look on ebay occasionally at Preludes but 99% of them are the later models all Barry'd & modified with hideous wings/bodykits.

Not sure which car I'd have back - I've had some corkers (Toyota Celica twin cam - 80's rear wheel drive model, Lancia Delta HF Turbo, Audi coupe quattro) & I've had some clunkers (Morris Marina 1800, Ford Bronco V6) but the car I kept longest (9 years) was also the most fun to drive & that was a Midas Bronze mini-based kit car. Fitted with a Metro 1275cc engine it went like the clappers & handled absolutely superbly. It was, as is the way of kit-cars, noisy & a bit rough & ready in places but it was an absolute, unforgettable blast to drive. I was forever tinkering/working on it (again as is the way of kit-cars) but I really have nothing but good memories of it. It's in Holland now ...... I think!


----------



## BroDave

Well it was fun to drive and I didn't have to pass my car test....


----------



## AbingtonLad

When my sister-in-law learnt to drive she did it in one of these...










But by the time it was my wife's turn she had to be content with...










Sometimes life just isn't fair


----------



## BondandBigM

Where to start

I went through phases and about a 100+ motors over the years so can I choose more than one :lol: :lol:

3.1 X-Pack Capri, Swaymar heads, triple Webers, 9" and 10" Revolutions

Last Vette that I had.

MK1 Golf GTI with a 16V conversion

MK2 RS2000

Hard choice for only one but it would have to be this. I owned it for nearly 10 years spent a small fortune on it but gave it away for next to nothing when Big M and I did a runner to foreign climes, stupid really but such is life


----------



## Javaman365

Out of the six cars i've owned in my driving career (15 years...)the one i miss the most and would have back in a nano-second would be the only one I actually killed.

2001 Volkswagen Passat. It had a PD turbo diesel engine, advertised as 130bhp.Those units where always over that when tested. I got modding, dropped it 40mm on stiffer shocks and springs, big brake kit from an Audi TT and custom engine map. Dyno'd at 197bhp. :jawdrop:

Most memorable, mind binding bit entering a roundabout at 50, cornering flat and catapulting out the third exit at an indicated 70 right past the local constabulary......









Wrote it off the following year taking a corner at 20mph due to an earlier oil spill......

:groan:


----------



## BondandBigM

Talking of X-Packs I also had one of these Rieger Escort convertibles 

Mine was guards red with a navy blue top, not sure I would want it back though but it was the biz in it's day :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

It's have to be this 635CSI auto

not only was it easy to work on, great to drive and good looking but it would also be worth double what i sold it for 5 years ago now!


----------



## Boxbrownie

My Mk3 Mini Cooper S.....Island blue with a white roof, one of the last ever made, it even have wind up windows :lol: , oh yes and our ex-special saloon racing Mini 1290cc lump with Longman inclined valve head fitted with twin 40DCOE split webbers and a sprint cam (took the super sprint cam out when the lump was taken out of the racer, well it wouldn't idle under 2000rpm with the SS in  ).

Used to pee all over the twin cam brigade :lol:


----------



## lewjamben

For me, it'd just have to be my old e36 BMW 328i Coupe. I sold it with 182,000 miles on the clock and it was still bullet proof and incredibly fast.

The only reason I sold it was because I was getting 320 miles to a 60 litre tank, but my current drive doesn't fair much better at 400 miles to a 60 litre tank!


----------



## lewjamben

My first car was a Nova. I'm past the stage of wanting another for reminiscing purposes, which is just as well: the cheapest one on Auto Trader is Â£1500!!!

This was my third Nova: a Novavan with the 1.6 GSI engine.


----------



## Alas

Would have to be my 1997 Impreza Turbo Prodrive 5 door. Before they became the runabout in town centres. Thing was 265 bhp and could corner on rails. Was the reddish.blue with a blue leather interior. Oh those were the days. :man_in_love:

Alasdair


----------



## martinzx

Had a few beasts from the east, & many performance cars over the years, Its difficult to name one, XJ6 4L sport in BRG, it had it all................performance, prestige, comfort,

One of the most fun , MK1 MR2,

GTO TT etc etc

memories ...............


----------



## frogspawn

Bkm401y - white Lancia Beta spider, first real car I owned, probably a heap of rust by now......


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Austin Seven Mini (push button start on the floor, c-o-o-l) 1971, my first car.
> 
> Mini van (passion wagon with mattress in back)..great memories!
> 
> Triumph TR6 Best car ever..wish I'd kept it..collectors car now! 2.5l Fuel injected, 10 MPG! Knock it out of overdrive and it went like sh!t off a shovel!
> 
> MG Midget, British racing green, knock on wire wheels, soft top
> 
> hard top, OMG! Collectors item again!
> 
> British Leyland Mini.No you really don't want to go there!
> 
> Ford Escor.........No....really...No!
> 
> Present day Citroen Picasso diesel...great for towing the trailer tent!


 An update...current wheels are a Peugeot 308CC, the wife's passion. I would have gone for the RCZ, which looks identical from the front, but wasn't convertable, and only a two seater.


----------



## scottswatches

Vauxhall Chevette 1.3

Peugeot 309 1.3L

Peugeot 405 SRi

Audi Coupe 5e (quattro shape)

Lots of MG Rover company cars

Alfa Romeo 145 Cloverleaf

BMW 635 CSi

Mondeo and focus company cars

BMW 730i SE

Lotus Elan Turbo S1

Mazda RX8

Mercedes S430

Saab 9-5 Estate

Skoda Superb Estate (selling in December)

Mercedes CL500

A mix of boringly practical and stupid toys!


----------



## Nigelp

I'm 45 now. So I've been driving what since about 1990.

Cars owned in order and at what age.

1) 1991 aged 18 BMW 635CSI LCW 466W

2) 1995 aged about 22 Jag XJS V12 D864 BCW

3) 1996 aged about 23 Jag XJ40 XJ6 3.6 Sov F829DRN

4) 1997 age 24 Jag XJS TWR 3.6 KIW 2762

5) 2000 aged 27 Merc w124 230ce coupe

7) 2001 Porsche 924 S Auto UIL9...can't remember now

8) 2002 Jag XJ8 3.2 V8 R308FHT

9) 2003 Porsche 928 s2 C416GVR

10) 2004 Porsche 928 s4 NUI9264

11)2006 Jag xj8 sov 3.6 YG53GML

12)2006 also Mazda Xedos 9 2.5 v6 P105HAY

13) 2010 Jag S Type 3 litre V828FEL

14)Rover 75 2 litre v6 auto can't remember the reg...i'd hit harder times!

15)Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 auto NIJ2079 as above

16)Honda Accords 3 litre v6 coupe Autos in red and purple. S192MOY other was s reg too

17) Honda Legend 3.5 v6 S reg

18)Merc CL500 N55GCL

19)Merc CL500 05vbp can't remember rest of reg.

20)Merc cl500 full AMG styling FP51NVT

21) Merc w220 s500l cant remember reg

22)merc s550 amg bits and bobs w221 regd NXI5061 belonged to a family of irish race horse breeders...i brought it iver unseen with nigh on 200k on the clock...

23)Saab Hirsch performance 1.9tid 06 regd

24)Volvo s80 d5 06 plate

25) BMW 330D SPORT imola auto yg52lta

26) VW Phaeton 3 litre tdi 4 motion...

phew :swoon:


----------



## IBM

Nigelp said:


> I'm 45 now. So I've been driving what since about 1990.
> 
> Cars owned in order and at what age.
> 
> 1) 1991 aged 18 BMW 635CSI LCW 466W
> 
> 2) 1995 aged about 22 Jag XJS V12 D864 BCW
> 
> 3) 1996 aged about 23 Jag XJ40 XJ6 3.6 Sov F829DRN
> 
> 4) 1997 age 24 Jag XJS TWR 3.6 KIW 2762
> 
> 5) 2000 aged 27 Merc w124 230ce coupe
> 
> 7) 2001 Porsche 924 S Auto UIL9...can't remember now
> 
> 8) 2002 Jag XJ8 3.2 V8 R308FHT
> 
> 9) 2003 Porsche 928 s2 C416GVR
> 
> 10) 2004 Porsche 928 s4 NUI9264
> 
> 11)2006 Jag xj8 sov 3.6 YG53GML
> 
> 12)2006 also Mazda Xedos 9 2.5 v6 P105HAY
> 
> 13) 2010 Jag S Type 3 litre V828FEL
> 
> 14)Rover 75 2 litre v6 auto can't remember the reg...i'd hit harder times!
> 
> 15)Subaru Legacy 2.5 flat 4 auto NIJ2079 as above
> 
> 16)Honda Accords 3 litre v6 coupe Autos in red and purple. S192MOY other was s reg too
> 
> 17) Honda Legend 3.5 v6 S reg
> 
> 18)Merc CL500 N55GCL
> 
> 19)Merc CL500 05vbp can't remember rest of reg.
> 
> 20)Merc cl500 full AMG styling FP51NVT
> 
> 21) Merc w220 s500l cant remember reg
> 
> 22)merc s550 amg bits and bobs w221 regd NXI5061 belonged to a family of irish race horse breeders...i brought it iver unseen with nigh on 200k on the clock...
> 
> 23)Saab Hirsch performance 1.9tid 06 regd
> 
> 24)Volvo s80 d5 06 plate
> 
> 25) BMW 330D SPORT imola auto yg52lta
> 
> 26) VW Phaeton 3 litre tdi 4 motion...
> 
> phew :swoon:


 Jesus H Christ. Don't know what's more impressive...the list or your ability to remember the list!!!

My list is too long to type, plus I wouldn't remember most of it.

My Jaguar Etype roadster arrived back from the paint shop this morning though! After 3 long years....


----------



## Roger the Dodger

IBM said:


> My Jaguar Etype roadster arrived back from the paint shop this morning though! After 3 long years....


 As you are a classic car enthusiast, pics, please... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> Pics, please... :thumbsup:


 yep i've never had an e type or paid more that £5,000 for a car in my life. :biggrin:



Nigelp said:


> yep i've never had an e type or paid more that £5,000 for a car in my life. :biggrin:


 in fact here is a list of what the cars cost

1) £4995 less £3,500 for a jag

2) £,4500 less £2,500 for the 635

3) £5,000 less £3,500 for the v12 xjs

4) £4,000 less £1,500 for a temporary Rover 827 Sterling.

5) £4,000 less £3750 for the twr xjs 3.6

7) £2,995 straight buy as a present for mum

8) £4,000 when it was only 4 years old but with 130k on it

9) £3,600 as pessie for self

10) 3 grand and number 9

11) should have been £19,995...but jaguar owed me a favour...so it was £4,000

12) £3,750

13) £1,500

14) £1,500 i was robbed!

15) £350 he was robbed!

16) £500 each (less than my shoes)

17) £850

18) 3 grand

19) 5 grand

20) 4 grand

21) 2 grand

22) 4 grand

23) 200 quid

24) 400 quid

25) £1895

26) 4 grand less 3.5 k for a citroen


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> yep i've never had an e type or paid more that £5,000 for a car in my life. :biggrin:
> 
> in fact here is a list of what the cars cost
> 
> 1) £4995 less £3,500 for a jag
> 
> 2) £,4500 less £2,500 for the 635
> 
> 3) £5,000 less £3,500 for the v12 xjs
> 
> 4) £4,000 less £1,500 for a temporary Rover 827 Sterling.
> 
> 5) £4,000 less £3750 for the twr xjs 3.6
> 
> 7) £2,995 straight buy as a present for mum
> 
> 8) £4,000 when it was only 4 years old but with 130k on it
> 
> 9) £3,600 as pessie for self
> 
> 10) 3 grand and number 9
> 
> 11) should have been £19,995...but jaguar owed me a favour...so it was £4,000
> 
> 12) £3,750
> 
> 13) £1,500
> 
> 14) £1,500 i was robbed!
> 
> 15) £350 he was robbed!
> 
> 16) £500 each (less than my shoes)
> 
> 17) £850
> 
> 18) 3 grand
> 
> 19) 5 grand
> 
> 20) 4 grand
> 
> 21) 2 grand
> 
> 22) 4 grand
> 
> 23) 200 quid
> 
> 24) 400 quid
> 
> 25) £1895
> 
> 26) 4 grand less 3.5 k for a citroen


 You need to speak to "someone" .


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> You need to speak to "someone" .


 I know mate, now if i knew the price of a pint of milk...i can even tell you what my first beemer was regd before lcw466w...and who had it when new...it was the same bloke who had the cotswold yellow series 3 daimler sov that my dad bought in 1986 that was regd ufr192v 

then xwp224 and that cost £2,995 less 1500 quid for an sdi on accrington road in burnley when i was 14...

that went for a grosvenor brown '81 xj6 4.2 regd wvc 187 x later nij2590

(amendment wvc 182 x)


----------



## deano1956

ok no laughing, me and the girlfriend in 1974, the girlfriend is now the wife , and I still have the Cortina in the garage & the wife sat in the room . the car has aged better and is a hell of a lot in better condition bodily and mechanically than the wife :laugh:

deano


----------



## Nigelp

deano1956 said:


> ok no laughing, me and the girlfriend in 1974, the girlfriend is now the wife , and I still have the Cortina in the garage & the wife sat in the room . the car has aged better and is a hell of a lot in better condition bodily and mechanically than the wife :laugh:
> 
> deano


 lovely 1600E


----------



## IBM

Roger the Dodger said:


> As you are a classic car enthusiast, pics, please... :thumbsup:


 Yes I am a classic car addict. I'll post pics shortly of some of my cars.

My favourite car I have owned, was my wedding car from last year, a 1970 Mercedes 280SE Cabriolet


----------



## Nigelp

IBM said:


> Yes I am a classic car addict. I'll post pics shortly of some of my cars.
> 
> My favourite car I have owned, was my wedding car from last year, a 1970 Mercedes 280SE Cabriolet


 worth lots now :thumbsup: welcome aboard i thought i was surrounded by nutters into watches! :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

I've probably already replied to this but I can't be @rsed to read though the whole thread again.

After about at the last count a hundred and thirty or so motors and that's only the ones my boozed addled brain can remember, there were others, It was all down hill after this










Anybody remember the last time you could smoke in a Roller showroom ??

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BondandBigM said:


> I've probably already replied to this but I can't be @rsed to read though the whole thread again.
> 
> After about at the last count a hundred and thirty or so motors and that's only the ones my boozed addled brain can remember, there were others, It was all down hill after this


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a seriously huge belt buckle, Bond and well done for carrying it off so well...at least you weren't wearing a 'Cars and Car Conversions' Puffa jacket bestowed on me by several scantilily clad ladies at a car show, with no hope of a promise later......
> 
> seen here sitting on the back of my friends (sadly gone now....RIP, Mike) MGB Roadster in 1975...


 Back in the day are you sure we weren't twins. We were both pretty boys

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Speak for yourself but no shortage of girls on the Bondster's arm back in those days

:biggrin:


----------



## IBM

Nigelp said:


> worth lots now :thumbsup: welcome aboard i thought i was surrounded by nutters into watches! :biggrin:


 Yes that's the car! Mine had dark blue interior. Sold it last December, I miss the car but the offer was too good to turn down. Plus it financed a Jaguar XK120 roadster, and a few watches, so no regrets.

Heres my Etype just back from painters....

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gdudi7fwecoxbqe/AAArE0QKh_wAOXgX7pqR8zSha?dl=0


----------



## Nigelp

IBM said:


> Yes that's the car! Mine had dark blue interior. Sold it last December, I miss the car but the offer was too good to turn down. Plus it financed a Jaguar XK120 roadster, and a few watches, so no regrets.
> 
> Heres my Etype just back from painters....
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gdudi7fwecoxbqe/AAArE0QKh_wAOXgX7pqR8zSha?dl=0


 looks lovely bet that cost a bit to do! Series 2 4.2?



BondandBigM said:


> I've probably already replied to this but I can't be @rsed to read though the whole thread again.
> 
> After about at the last count a hundred and thirty or so motors and that's only the ones my boozed addled brain can remember, there were others, It was all down hill after this
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody remember the last time you could smoke in a Roller showroom ??
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I've just remembered the maser qp i bought back in February time. I kept it 7 weeks and the fuel bills were already silly...I'd had enough after the mercs and bought a saab 1.9tid in protest...  . For 300 quid...Turned out to be a hirsch mod










oh and the merc w126 300se on a k reg that wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding...


----------



## IBM

CYup series 2 4.2. Next stage is to convert to RHD. Fit red interior. Triple SU carbs. Stainless steel bumpers, wheels and exhaust system.

I have a matching S1 fhc 4.2, but in LHD


----------



## vinn

0ver 200 by now, the best was a 34 dodge coupe i put 3 different engines in. vin


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This is the one I miss the most...pics from 1975....


----------



## BondandBigM

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is the one I miss the most...pics from 1975....


 There is a bloke that recently moved in round the corner and he has one, almost the same colour as well. Looks pretty immaculate. I'll try and get a pic if I see it sitting outside again.


----------



## Diode100

1954 Rover 80

1961 Morris 1000

1969 MGB GT Auto

1958 Beetle 1200

1968 Cooper S 1275 ......stolen :-(

1980 Alfa Sud

1977 Renault 16

1984 VW Jetta GTI

1984 Peugot 205GTI

Fiat Panda 4x4

Suzuki SC100 Whizzkid

Fiat X1/9

Citroen Visa GT 1400

Mitusbishi Colt 1600

BMW 320 TD Compact

Merecedes SLK 230

With the soon to be introduced Greater London Ultra Low Emission Zone (ULEZ), when all petrol cars before made 2005, and all diesel cars made before 2015, will be charged £88 a week just to be registered anywhere inside the North & South Circular roads I'm thinking my next car might have to be a hybrid Honda CRZ.


----------



## mrzee

Bloomin eck...I spent 10 years subcribing to the ethos of bangernomics so my car list would be huge.

The highlights:

Trimuph Acclaim (first car)

Ford Orion

Rover Metro GTI

Subaru Impreza

Merc AMG 190

BMW 535

Mk3 Golf VR6

BMW 325

Jaguar XJ8 Sport

MG ZT

Saab Aero TTid

Mazda Bongo


----------



## Steve D70

Vw beetle 73 1303s

Peugeot 88 309 GTI.

Vauxhall Cavalier SRI, owned previously by Michael Jackson. :whistling:

BMW e30 has 325i Sport, 1988 Dolphin grey, (PERFECTION)

Ford Escort van.

Peugeot 309 diesel. :whistling:

Citroen van

Peugeot 205 1.9 gti, fantastic car, written off on the way home from work in Birmingham when there was a crash ten cars in front and a day before I was trading it in for a BMW e30 325i .

BMW 520i old shape, site car.

BMW E36 320iSE.

Ford Escort van.

TOYOTA MR2 T-bar na, absolutely perfect condition, the previous owner was crying when I drove off.

Unfortunately 4 days later it was written off by some dickwad pulling out on me.

RENAULT LAGUNA 2.0, Absolute nightmare

TOYOTA MR2 Turbo Rev 3 , 285bhp, 0-60 in 5 secs, 12 sec quarter mile. Beast of a car, ridiculously fast even standard.

VW T25 CAMPER.

BMW E46 328 CI

VW LUPO SPORT.

BMW 645 CI V8 BEAST.

BMW 328 SALOON from guy working for NOBLE.

FORD FIESTA ST 150, Mapped with cosworth cams etc to 185 bhp.

VW Golf mk5 GTI DSG, Awesome car even standard.

I think that's everything, Inbetween these I had a Honda CBR600, an 03 YAMAHA R1 and a brand new Ducati 1198, unbelievable.


----------



## Geth21

Being 25 I've not owned many cars but there is a common theme.

1) MK4 Golf 1.4

2) MK2 Golf GTi 1.8 8v (current project)

3) MK7 Golf


----------



## jizzle

1) 1997 - Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 (Purchased 2005 for £750)

(The insurance was £1200 for this car... lol)

2) 2001 - Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 SXI (Purchased 2006 for £3995)

3) 2008 - Vauxhall Astra 1.7 SXI (Purchased 2010 for £8400)

4) 2018 - Audi A3 S-Line 1.5TFSI (Purchased 2020 for £20365)


----------



## sssammm

Too many to list ill try when i have a week off!


----------



## scottswatches

scottswatches said:


> Vauxhall Chevette 1.3
> 
> Peugeot 309 1.3L
> 
> Peugeot 405 SRi
> 
> Audi Coupe 5e (quattro shape)
> 
> Lots of MG Rover company cars
> 
> Alfa Romeo 145 Cloverleaf
> 
> BMW 635 CSi
> 
> Mondeo and focus company cars
> 
> BMW 730i SE
> 
> Lotus Elan Turbo S1
> 
> Mazda RX8
> 
> Mercedes S430
> 
> Saab 9-5 Estate
> 
> Skoda Superb Estate (selling in December)
> 
> Mercedes CL500
> 
> A mix of boringly practical and stupid toys!


 Update now. The 500CL I sold about a month ago, replaced with a 2018 Mini Cooper 5dr and a 1969 Lotus Elan +2 convertible.

I like diversity


----------



## Nigelp

JoT said:


> Ford Escort 1.1 MkI (1969) - Bought in 1976 for £100 with almost 100k miles on the clock, my first car, pint of oil per tank of fuel and self adjusting tappets which only adjusted one way!
> 
> MGB Roadster (1972)- Bought in 1978 and crashed it after a few months going too fast into a corner with an adverse camber, got it back on the road and sold it.
> 
> Ford Escort 1.3GL MkII (1975) - Bought in 1978, boring but sound enough
> 
> Ford Capri MkII 1.6L (1976) - Bought in 1980, start of a love affair with Capri
> 
> Ford Cortina MkIII 2.0 Estate (1975) - Also bought in 1980 and kept for about 6 months as I needed a second car at the time
> 
> Ford Capri 1.6GL MkIII (1979) Bought in 1982, was written off after a woman in a Fiat Uno rear ended me on the A173
> 
> Ford Capri 2.0GL (1981) Bought in 1984
> 
> Ford Fiesta 1.3GL (1981) Bought in 1986 when I needed to economise
> 
> Alfa Romeo Giulia (1972) Bought in 1989 when I went to work in South Africa, hard work keeping on top of it
> 
> Mazda 626 (1989) - Company car in SA, 1990 not exciting but free
> 
> Toyota Hilux 4x4 2.2 Petrol single cab (1990) - Another company car in SA I had in 1991
> 
> Volkswagen Beetle (1984) - Bought this in 1992 and took it to Zimbabwe with me kept it until I left in 1995
> 
> Toyota Landcruiser Pick-up 4.2 Diesel (1990) - Company car in Zimbabwe, was built from a kit locally I had it 1992 / 93
> 
> Mazda 626 (1994) - Company car Zimbabwe, another kit built car I had in 1994 / 95
> 
> Honda Ballade 1.3 Twin Carb (1982) - Bought in 1995 when I returned to SA, In UK these were called Triumph Acclaim
> 
> Honda Ballade 180i (1996) - SA model based on a Civic and built by Mercedes South Africa and the only new car I have ever owned
> 
> Mitsubishi Carisma 1.9TD (1997) - Back in UK it was a company car I inherited in 2000 had the noisy Renault F diesel
> 
> MG ZT 190 (2001) - Bought in 2002
> 
> MG ZT +190 (2003) - Bought in 2005, loved this car, cornered like it was on rails
> 
> BMW 630i (2010) - Bought in 2012 - last of the second series, written off after a woman pulled out of a junction and T-boned the car.
> 
> BMW 316D Sport (2013) Bought in 2015 - not a patch on the 630i but reliable, comfortable. economic and more than enough acceleration for me.
> 
> No idea what will be next, so much uncertainty about the future direction of motor vehicles plus the fact the used value is low as people are worried about buying diesels/ Tempted to run it as long as I can as it only has 55k on the clock


 I fancy a 6 series from the bangle era so much vfm now. I wouldnt touch another diesel John, pain in the neck was the Phaeton crazy the engines just choke to death. Egr might be ok on a petrol but not a diesel running a wet sludgy oil fuel back through the engine. Id stick to petrol and id be tempted to go back to pre 2007 for simplicity.


----------



## JoT

Nigelp said:


> I fancy a 6 series from the bangle era so much vfm now. I wouldnt touch another diesel John, pain in the neck was the Phaeton crazy the engines just choke to death. Egr might be ok on a petrol but not a diesel running a wet sludgy oil fuel back through the engine. Id stick to petrol and id be tempted to go back to pre 2007 for simplicity.


 I agree about modern diesels - EGR might make them run cleaner but there's a lot of downside

My 316D (62 plate Euro 5) only has 55k on the clock and the rate I add mileage it will take another 8 years to get to 100k and it will probably good for another 50k to 100k beyond that!

I had a look at a pre-owned BMW 330e plug-in hybrid not a bad car to drive, bit odd when it was running electric (total range 35 miles) but a lot of extra engineering for the hybrid charging system and weight from the lithium batteries (it has a GVW over 200kg more than the 330i). Then there's the petrol engine, 1998cc and only 4 cylinders which has to be turbocharged to get to its 252 bhp, seems like a recipe for high maintenance, but I may be wrong. There's quite a lot of 330e around, probably ex-car rental and prices are bad considering new they are £10k more expensive that the petrol 330i SE.

Probably keep hold of the 316D for a year and see what happens. maybe buy a Ford Capri 2.8i :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp

JoT said:


> I agree about modern diesels - EGR might make them run cleaner but there's a lot of downside
> 
> My 316D (62 plate Euro 5) only has 55k on the clock and the rate I add mileage it will take another 8 years to get to 100k and it will probably good for another 50k to 100k beyond that!
> 
> I had a look at a pre-owned BMW 330e plug-in hybrid not a bad car to drive, bit odd when it was running electric (total range 35 miles) but a lot of extra engineering for the hybrid charging system and weight from the lithium batteries (it has a GVW over 200kg more than the 330i). Then there's the petrol engine, 1998cc and only 4 cylinders which has to be turbocharged to get to its 252 bhp, seems like a recipe for high maintenance, but I may be wrong. There's quite a lot of 330e around, probably ex-car rental and prices are bad considering new they are £10k more expensive that the petrol 330i SE.
> 
> Probably keep hold of the 316D for a year and see what happens. maybe buy a Ford Capri 2.8i :laugh:


 You could do worse John...before the covid crash i put too many £££££ into a 1976 green Jensen SP and if i cant get a decent spanner man im using our .... @BondandBigM who's tallents at the moment are wasted...bond how does 10 quid an hour labour sound. Come on see pity i need a good lad im on my uppers too. :tumbleweed: yes john go for a capri mate.


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> maybe buy a Ford Capri 2.8i :laugh:


 Hope you've got some spare change

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:



:huh:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Hope you've got some spare change
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:


 Ive just spat my false teeth out ffs.


----------



## spinynorman

I can barely remember what I've had, let alone when and how much it cost, though some of these were company cars, and not necessarily in the right order.

Triumph Herald 1200 (1971/72 probably)
Mini 850
Mini 1000
Allegro 1750 (1976)
Triumph TR7 (great when it worked)
Morris Ital (1978 - shudder)
Talbot Sunbeam (even worse)
Ford Cortina 1600
Vauxhall Cavalier
Ford Sierra
VW Passat Estate
Rover 820
Citroen Xantia (double shudder)
Renault Laguna 3.0V6 (Great till 75K miles, when it fell to bits)
Volvo V40 Estate (gutless wonder)
Saab 9-5 Estate
MG ZS (old Honda Civic with a spoiler and cart springs)
VW Golf TDi
Ford Mondeo MKIV estate
*Audi A4 2.0 TDi Estate
Mazda 1992 Eunos Roadster 1.6
*Mazda MX5 NC 2.0SE

* Still have these, though I'm starting to wonder what for.


----------



## Nigelp

spinynorman said:


> I can barely remember what I've had, let alone when and how much it cost, though some of these were company cars, and not necessarily in the right order.
> 
> Triumph Herald 1200 (1971/72 probably)
> Mini 850
> Mini 1000
> Allegro 1750 (1976)
> Triumph TR7 (great when it worked)
> Morris Ital (1978 - shudder)
> Talbot Sunbeam (even worse)
> Ford Cortina 1600
> Vauxhall Cavalier
> Ford Sierra
> VW Passat Estate
> Rover 820
> Citroen Xantia (double shudder)
> Renault Laguna 3.0V6 (Great till 75K miles, when it fell to bits)
> Volvo V40 Estate (gutless wonder)
> Saab 9-5 Estate
> MG ZS (old Honda Civic with a spoiler and cart springs)
> VW Golf TDi
> Ford Mondeo MKIV estate
> *Audi A4 2.0 TDi Estate
> Mazda 1992 Eunos Roadster 1.6
> *Mazda MX5 NC 2.0SE
> 
> * Still have these, though I'm starting to wonder what for.


 Judging by the fact you had a car when i was born in 1972, you are about the age of my dad. 74?



mrzee said:


> Bloomin eck...I spent 10 years subcribing to the ethos of bangernomics so my car list would be huge.
> 
> The highlights:
> 
> Trimuph Acclaim (first car)
> 
> Ford Orion
> 
> Rover Metro GTI
> 
> Subaru Impreza
> 
> Merc AMG 190
> 
> BMW 535
> 
> Mk3 Golf VR6
> 
> BMW 325
> 
> Jaguar XJ8 Sport
> 
> MG ZT
> 
> Saab Aero TTid
> 
> Mazda Bongo


 Lets get this right then? You have had a 190 AMG...a BM 535...a Jag XJ8...and ended up with a Mazda Bongo....could be worse. You could be dead.


----------



## JoT

BondandBigM said:


> Hope you've got some spare change
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:


 Bloody hell, last time I looked you could get one like that for £20k - what happened!!

Edit: There's one on Ebay for £7k thats more like it :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman

Nigelp said:


> Judging by the fact you had a car when i was born in 1972, you are about the age of my dad. 74?


 No, I was 20 in 1972, back to maths class for you. :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp

spinynorman said:


> No, I was 20 in 1972, back to maths class for you. :tongue:


 I was rubbish at maths set 3. Not that much older than me then. Put your tongue back in. Hey well. You've done nearly 8 decades.



JoT said:


> Bloody hell, last time I looked you could get one like that for £20k - what happened!!
> 
> Edit: There's one on Ebay for £7k thats more like it :laughing2dw:


 Car and classic is the daft site John where some loons pay 20 grand for r129 sl's that can be had on the trader for 5. Some internet sites charge more than others. I think its a confidence trick. Weird thing is my uncle ernie had one. A 2.0 Laser from Seeds ford in nelson in 1985 paid 2 grand. A lot then.


----------



## mrzee

> 8 hours ago, Nigelp said:Lets get this right then? You have had a 190 AMG...a BM 535...a Jag XJ8...and ended up with a Mazda Bongo....could be worse. You could be dead.


 I love the Bongo. It's my weekend escape vehicle (before Covid-19 at least).

the XJ8 was my favourite though. Even better that it was given to me as a gift from a client.


----------



## Nigelp

mrzee said:


> I love the Bongo. It's my weekend escape vehicle (before Covid-19 at least).
> 
> the XJ8 was my favourite though. Even better that it was given to me as a gift from a client.


 I had a 1997 XJ8 3.2 bought off the trader at 5 years old with 130k on the clock in 2002. I loved that. Then i swapped it for the 2004 aluminium bodied one and didnt like that. Yeh I know what you mean about fun cars. I had a little honda civic vtec bought for 600 quid loved every minute in it.


----------



## mrzee

@Nigelp I've never had a Vtec and wish I had. Did have a civic but it had carbs :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Bloody hell, last time I looked you could get one like that for £20k - what happened!!
> 
> Edit: There's one on Ebay for £7k thats more like it :laughing2dw:


 Even the cheap ones are going for silly money and you'd need to be careful they were rust buckets and these days some parts are hard to come by. I've had loads of Capris over the years. I had a couple of 2.8's, I gave one of them away to my stepdaughters lad for nothing.

:huh:



mrzee said:


> the XJ8 was my favourite though. Even better that it was given to me as a gift from a client.


 Male hooker or a bit of tax free money laundering ???

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp

mrzee said:


> @Nigelp I've never had a Vtec and wish I had. Did have a civic but it had carbs :biggrin:


 Great engines i had a legend with the 3.5 on an s reg and 2 of the rare 3.0 accord coupes. I got all 3 for 1800 quid. And I prefered the legend to the s class merc i got. It was only £825 off a car lot in sheffield, the seller was an arthur daly clone in a boiler suit with tattos and one eye. A really honest bloke "fresh out of strange ways and just trying to make a honest quid mate"...in his words.


----------



## mrzee

BondandBigM said:


> Even the cheap ones are going for silly money and you'd need to be careful they were rust buckets and these days some parts are hard to come by. I've had loads of Capris over the years. I had a couple of 2.8's, I gave one of them away to my stepdaughters lad for nothing.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Male hooker or a bit of tax free money laundering ???
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Ha! He claimed that he would spend more on a good meal than what the car was worth. He'd just bought a brand new Jag and clearly lived in a different world to me.


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Bloody hell, last time I looked you could get one like that for £20k - what happened!!
> 
> Edit: There's one on Ebay for £7k thats more like it :laughing2dw:


 On having a further look a few of them here are listed as sold. I know you don't know the actual selling price but even so

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/list/21/capri+280+brooklands/

If your even remotely interested in the £65K one a quick search and it is talked about in a few threads in the Pistonheads forums.

Personally if I had £65K and wanted a proper 2 door GT coupe I'd throw some money at a Ferrari or maybe a Maserati or even a Porsche 928. A world of difference and some change to spare.


----------



## Kern47

Im 27 and started driving in 2010, so unfortunately I've missed the opportunity to own some of these beauties... Sadly, most likely never will now with the way things are going with prices and the impending demise of the ICE.

But anyway...

2004 Renault Clio 1.2

Mk4 Golf 1.4

Mk2 Golf GTi 16v (still own this one)

Mk4 Golf GTi 1.8T

2002 BMW E46 330ci Clubsport (loved this car in the lovely Estoril blue, slightly lighter than the current Estoril they use)

1993 Toyota Soarer V8 (sounded nuts, pure JDM import cool factor  and the amount of tech in there was ridiculous for the time)

2008 Mercedes CLS 350 CGI (sounded great, lovely to waft along in, but it necked petrol like nobody's business)

2006 BMW Z4M (still own it, and hopefully will for a long time yet, great car)

2002 Seat Leon 1.9 TDi (recent purchase to be used as a work horse to save driving the Beemer or Golf everywhere, now I have a longer commute into work. Other than that, a terrible car )

Clearly I'm not worried by age or a second hand bargain, but my heart is definitely with older cars.
Some pictures of the more recent ones.































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotbulb

Come across this thread so I have just spent the last few hours trying to remember everything I have owned since I passed my test in 1984 at the age of 17

this is not meant to be me sounding flash or anything just the way things have gone over the last 30 plus years of ups and downs running your own business and at the end of the day working hard for it even in the face of adversity, recessions , and divorce

1978 Alfasud ( first car )

1982 Fiat Supermirafori

1978 3 litre mk2 capri with 2.8 interior and wheels

1967 VW beetle

1959 VW split screen camper

1980 MK 1 golf GTI

kids arrival , house bought

1982 mazda 323

1982 Volvo 240 estate

1988 Volvo 740 estate

1978 Mini 1000 ( it was given me and made me smile for the month i had it until the mot ran out )

1998 Toyota Previa

2002 Toyota Previa bought new

2004 Mercedes Vianno bought new

2008 mercedes Vianno bought new

2010 landrover discovery (still own )

2019 Ford Fiesta St bought new ( bad idea super fast but harsh ride so it had to go )

2020 Ford Puma hybrid Bought new

there are more like helping kids buy cars and lending money that never seems to get payed back ( we all now that one ) in fact I know there were at least 3 more cars that were my ex's daily's that I bought for her but don't won't to be reminded of that so not listed them ha ha

list of Landrover's I've had alongside at various times

1950 series 1 landrover v6

1954 series 1 landrover V8

1983 series 3 landrover stage 1 v8

1984 series three Landrover

1986 110 Landrover

1995 110 Landrover

1995 landrover discovery 300 tdi commercial

1996 landrover discovery V8 x 2

1998 landrover discovery V8 x 2

1986 landrover 110 300 tdi tipper ( project i still own )

Amercian cars i own

1925 model T ford

1928 ford Model A roadster pick up

1930 Ford Model A roadster

1931 Ford model A sedan

1950 Ford Shoebox ( recently sold )

1951 Ford F3 pickup

1959 Ford country sedan 2 door wagon

then there have been my work trucks over the years which include tippers and vans which i'm having trouble remembering but number around 15 maybe 20 all but one were Fords mainly transits and still own two for my business some were bought new some a few years old ,


----------



## sssammm

Ive had more cars than i care to remember, some really outstanding ones, its a real disease

just a few, ........i need putting down

10 Porsche Turbos :scared: among the 30 odd Porsches ive had

1973 Porsche RS

GT3 RS

Mercedes SLS Gullwing

10 Merc SL's from 1973 to 2016

3 Merc C63 AMG V8's

Lambo Gallardo spyder

Audi R8 V10

AC Cobra

4 x 356 Porsches

4 Chevy Trucks, (still have)

4 different Generations of Dodge Viper, now have the latest one

View attachment 25331


----------



## BondandBigM

sssammm said:


> Ive had more cars than i care to remember, some really outstanding ones, its a real disease
> 
> just a few, ........i need putting down
> 
> 10 Porsche Turbos :scared: among the 30 odd Porsches ive had
> 
> 1973 Porsche RS
> 
> GT3 RS
> 
> Mercedes SLS Gullwing
> 
> 10 Merc SL's from 1973 to 2016
> 
> 3 Merc C63 AMG V8's
> 
> Lambo Gallardo spyder
> 
> Audi R8 V10
> 
> AC Cobra
> 
> 4 x 356 Porsches
> 
> 4 Chevy Trucks, (still have)
> 
> 4 different Generations of Dodge Viper, now have the latest one
> 
> View attachment 25331


 Looking at the crazy money some 911 Turbos are going for in recent years I'll bet you wished you had tucked a few of them away in a shed.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## sssammm

I sold my GT3 RS for £59k now over 400, ive lost out bigtime by not hanging on long enough


----------



## WRENCH

I have happy memories of a Hillman Hunter, it was reasonably quick after mods, carbs etc. Suffered from understeer, but controllable when you got used to it.











Porsche eater too :laughing2dw:


----------



## Alpha550t

WRENCH said:


> I have happy memories of a Hillman Hunter, it was reasonably quick after mods, carbs etc. Suffered from understeer, but controllable when you got used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche eater too :laughing2dw:


 Handbrake on the right I recall.


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> Handbrake on the right I recall.


 Correct. So did my Peugeot 504 pickup.


----------



## sssammm

WRENCH said:


> I have happy memories of a Hillman Hunter, it was reasonably quick after mods, carbs etc. Suffered from understeer, but controllable when you got used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche eater too :laughing2dw:


 My old man had a hunter GT, was a great car at the time


----------



## thewhiz

Been driving since 2015..

1994 Mini Cooper 1275 - still own it, currently having nut and bolt rebuild (accidentally bought a supercharger to bolt onto the original engine :thumbs_up: )

2002 MK4 Golf 1.6 - cheapest motoring I've had, great cars

2007 Saab 9-5 Aero Saloon - Absolutely the best value for money in regards to luxury and power, fantastic car

2001 Saab 9-5 Aero Estate - Bought as a project, got it roadworthy spent too much money and sold it on for a loss :laugh:

2005 Mk5 Golf 2.0 Petrol - Bit better on fuel than the Saab was, and needed to save a bit of money due to recently getting a mortgage

Hopefully I'll get something a bit nicer in a couple of years time once the moneypit Mini is on the road


----------



## Andy Jackson

Started a bit late on cars as my early days were spent riding scooters

With the Mrs coming along I had to get something that kept her warm when I picked her up so the lists starts

Series 2A 90 soft-top landrover (colder than the scooter so it had to go)

Fiat Uno

Vauxhall Cavalier

Renault Megan Coupe

VW Passat 1.8 20v turbo (god I loved that car)

VW Passat 1.9tdi

Volvo S60 D5

VW Passat 2.0 tdi

VW Touareg

Mercedes ML300

And then the Mrs had: Fiat Uno, Rover 400, Rover 200, Punto Sporting and VW Bora which she just wont part with


----------



## thewhiz

I might have just added a Volkswagen Golf Mk3 GTI Anniversary to the list... another project


----------



## Bow

thewhiz said:


> I might have just added a Volkswagen Golf Mk3 GTI Anniversary to the list... another project


 I've had access to literally 100's of cars over many years when I worked in the motor trade and a Mk2 Golf GTI was one of the very few cars that I really bonded with. I literally stole it for about 6 months until someone remembered that it existed. :laugh:


----------



## thewhiz

Bow said:


> I've had access to literally 100's of cars over many years when I worked in the motor trade and a Mk2 Golf GTI was one of the very few cars that I really bonded with. I literally stole it for about 6 months until someone remembered that it existed. :laugh:


 I almost bought a Mk2 GTI a couple of years ago, sometimes I wish I had as it was a nice one but at the time it was going to be a daily and I didn't want to ruin a genuine rust free car by doing 10k+ miles per year in it, they're great cars though :thumbs_up:


----------



## Darren 66

1. Ford Escort Mk1 (XJB 727H)

2. Fiat 127 (PVO 849X)

3. Fiat Uno (A170 NLH)

4. Vauxhall Cavalier (piece of crap given back to garage)

5. Mitsubishi Lancer - old mans version (F525 HLH)

6. VW Type2 (cant remember)

7. MX6 (H8 DBD)

8. Landrover Discovery (W803 YAN)

9. Ford Focus (H8 DBD)

10. Honda CRV (LG09***)

10 no cars in 38yrs, not many at all really as I tend to keep all of them until they die and have to be scrapped. The most expensive was the Discovery at £17k and only the Fiat 127 was brought on finance all the others were cash purchases.

Only ever pulled in the Escort when a new driver, the Disco because a lot were being nicked ( they were just checking m'lud - a rear light was out too) and the MX6 for doing 110mph on the A3 and apparently 115mph chasing a police dog van on the M25 (what a cock that copper was!!!)

The only points I have ever received whilst driving was actually for being parked too close to pedestrian lights without Zig Zag lines in a work van!!!


----------



## BondandBigM

Bow said:


> I've had access to literally 100's of cars over many years when I worked in the motor trade and a Mk2 Golf GTI was one of the very few cars that I really bonded with. I literally stole it for about 6 months until someone remembered that it existed. :laugh:





thewhiz said:


> I almost bought a Mk2 GTI a couple of years ago, sometimes I wish I had as it was a nice one but at the time it was going to be a daily and I didn't want to ruin a genuine rust free car by doing 10k+ miles per year in it, they're great cars though :thumbs_up:


 I had at least a dozen Mk1 and Mk2 Golfs and Golf GTI's over the years, a fairly rare Mk2 16v Jetta and I even bought a Mk2 Jetta just to get the front grill and lights for one of the Golf GTI's.

Great cars, I drove one Mk2 to Prague and back and it never missed a beat. A cut above Ford XR's and Vauxhall Nova/Astra GTE's of the time



http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/78199-restoration/&do=embed

This is the last Mk2 I had, it was a bit of a boy racer and I put it back to something more standard.


----------



## eezy

My first car was a Jaguar 1.5 litre 1947. I was 15 at the time and the car was in running order. I paid £15 for it.

When my Dad found out he towed it down the scrapyard to teach me a lesson (it was a better car than his).

(Library photo)


----------



## Wowbagger

I can't recall whether I posted on this thread some time ago or not, but I've owned the following since passing my test in 1976:

Vauxhall Viva

Hillman Hunter

Claud Butler Majestic Tourer: 7 year gap in car ownership because Thatcher put the mortgage rate up to 15% and I couldn't afford one.

Morris Marina

109" LR Safari, Fiesta S, Another Fiesta S

Vauxhall Astra diesel

Peugeot 406

Vauxhall Astra LPG, Rover 405

Toyota Prius

Nissan Leaf 24kWh

Nissan Leaf 30kWh

VW e-Golf

Since driving my first EV in 2014 I swore I never go back to dinojuice. In the early days, the battery/range was so small that we were always hunting around for charging points, but with the Golf, we now find on a long drive that the range is much greater (130 miles at least unless the weather is really crap) and our bladders fill up before the battery empties, so we just stop at services to go to the loo or have a coffee or meal, and the car charges up at the same time. Of course, since lockdown we've hardly been anywhere. That Golf is nearly 2 years old and the technology is improving all the time.

Of course, all car are evil and I'd much rather be riding my bike!


----------



## JoT

Those I can remember

Ford Escort 1100L MkI (1969) - Bought in 1976 for £100 with almost 100k miles on the clock, my first car, pint of oil per tank of fuel and self adjusting tappets which only adjusted one way!

MGB Roadster (1972)- Bought in 1978 and crashed it after a few months going too fast into a corner with an adverse camber, got it back on the road and sold it.

Ford Escort 1.3L MkII (1975) - Bought in 1978, boring but sound enough

Ford Capri MkII 1.6L (1976) - Bought in 1980, start of a love affair with Capri

Ford Cortina MkIII 2.0 Estate (1975) - Also bought in 1980 and kept for about 6 months as I needed a second car at the time

Ford Capri 1.6GL MkIII (1979) Bought in 1982, was written off after a Fiat rear ended me

Ford Capri 2.0GL (1981) Bought in 1984

Ford Fiesta 1.3GL (1981) Bought in 1986 when I needed to economise

Alfa Romeo Giulia (1972) Bought in 1989 when I went to work in South Africa, hard work keeping on top of it

Mazda 626 (1989) - Company car in SA, 1990 not exciting but free

Toyota Hilux 4x4 2.2 Petrol single cab (1990) - Another company car in SA I had in 1991

Volkswagen Beetle (1984) - Bought this in 1992 and took it to Zimbabwe with me kept it until I left in 1995

Toyota Landcruiser Pick-up 4.2 Diesel (1990) - Company car in Zimbabwe, was built from a kit locally I had it 1992 / 93

Mazda 626 (1994) - Company car Zimbabwe, another kit built car I had in 1994 / 95

Honda Ballade 1.3 Twin Carb (1982) - Bought in 1995 when I returned to SA, In UK these were called Triumph Acclaim

Honda Ballade 180i (1996) - SA model based on a Civic and built by Mercedes South Africa

Mitsubishi Carisma 1.9TD (1997) - Back in UK it was a company car I inherited in 2000 had the noisy Renault F diesel

MG ZT 190 (2001) - Bought in 2002

MG ZT +190 (2003) - Bought in 2003, loved this car

BMW 630i (2007) - Bought in 2010, it got written off when an elderly woman (another one) came out of a side road and T-boned me

BMW 316D Sport (2013) - bit of a come down from the 630i but sound enough bought in 2015

BMW 420i M Sport (2019) - Bought in 2022, nice car, nice engine, reasonably sporty, reasonably economic


----------



## Ugg10

Off the top of my head -



Mk1 escort 1100 but put a capri 1.3 in it


Mini metro 1.0


Mk2 Fiesta 1.3s


Citroen AX11


Ford Sierra 1.8 cvh


Mk1 Megan's 1.6 diesel purple colour


Alfa Romeo 156 140 diesel


Mk2 big bum Megane 1.6 diesel 2 dr - written off going through a flooded road


Ford Focus 1.8 tdci - dual mass flywheel let go


Fiat Bravo 1.6 diesel - most economical and cheapest car to run I have had, 60+ mpg real world, 176k miles and other than service parts, brakes and tyres all it had was an exhaust back box at £85!


Citroen Cactus 1.6 diesel


Plus in the family - Mk3 escort, Mk2 Fiesta festival, Vauxhall Astra SXI Mk3, Vauxhall Meriva, VW Polo, Peugeot 208

Project and fun cars



Fisher Fury 2.0l zetec


Mazda Mx6 coupe


Ford Anglia 105e


----------



## AP3

Nissan Sentra

Toyota Supra

Porsche 944

Nissan Pathfinder

Nissan 200sx

MB C220

MB E320

MB C250

BMW 330i

Honda Civic

Honda Odyssey

Toyota Sienna

Pontiac Firebird

Ford Mustang

Chevy Cavalier

Chevy Camaro

Honda CRV


----------



## Bow

I have never actually owned a car! Some of my notable company cars that I had for longer than 3 months:

Saab 900 with manual steering, what a tank! Talked my gaffer into letting me have a 12 year old ratter to run when he was pished!

Saab 99 in monkey **** brown.

Mk2 Golf GTi, what a motor!

Saab 900 Turbo 16s, I'd love to have one of these again but don't have the money or patience that it would need.

Saab 9000 CSE LPT

Saab 93 convertible in bright yellow

Saab 95

Subaru Impreza bug eye STi, remember my lad losing his mind over a remote control version we bought him completely oblivious to the fact that we had the real thing on the drive!

Subaru Forester Turbo with a body kit that made it look as though it had been on a ram-raid through Halfords, proper Q car though.

Izuzu Trooper Citation.

Peugeot 307 then 406

Vauxhall Astra diesel

Renault Laguna 2.0i

VW Passat x 2

Volvo V50 then V60

BMW 320d x 2

Mercedes E300 de


----------



## buckle up

Cool I want to join in. Passed my driving test 2 days after my 18th birthday in 1995. All cars I have owned have been paid for outright, never had finance, only thing I have on the drip is the mortgage.

Capri 1.6 S
MK1 Astra 1.6
MK3 Escort 1.6
Rover 213 s
Rover 216 se
Sierra 2.0 GLS
Honda Accord
Rover 214
Sierra 2.9 4x4 (twin turbo conversion) 
MK5 Escort Diesel
Toyota Carina
Honda Prelude 4th Gen
Rover 420i
Toyota Corolla SR
MK1 Ford Focus 2.0 esp
Honda Prelude 5th Gen
MK2 Mazda MX5 1.8 sport (red)
BMW 3 series Compact
MK2 Mazda MX5 1.8s (burgundy)
MK4 Golf GTI
MK2 Mazda MX5 1.8s (blue with hard top)
MK2 Mazda MX5 1.8 Icon special edition (British racing green)
Toyota Celica 1.8 7th Gen
MK1 Ford Focus 2.0
6th Gen Fiesta 1.6 Zetec S
BMW 118i M sport e87
BMW 120i Sport f20
BMW 320i Sport f30
BMW 228I M Sport f22

I'm pretty sure I've forgotten a couple. My dad was in the motor trade when I was a kid so was lucky enough to have been brought up around some very nice cars, many Porsches Lotus Mercs BMWs RS Fords etc from the 70' 80's and early 90's.


----------



## Kieran-b

Here's mine:
Peugeot 306 1.6
Ford Escort Si 1.6
Peugeot 306 1.9D
Ford Fiesta Zetec S 1.6 (My favourite) 
Renault Clio 172 
Ford Transit (first house - renovation project) 
Ford Transit Tipper
Ford Transit Connect
VW Golf GT Tdi
BMW E46 M3
Honda Civic Type R EP3
VW Golf Plus (I'm a dad now)


----------



## sssammm

Too many to list embarassingly...
some of the best, Mercedes SLS Gullwing, Porsche GT3 RS, Porsche 993 Twin Turbo, Porsche GTS, 3 x 356 Porsches, Aston Martin DB9, Vanquish, DBS Volante, Audi R8 V10, every gen Dodge Viper, AC Cobra
Numerous yanks and trucks, just got the 3 trucks now and a new Mini


----------

